# *** 6R35 Slim Diver Thread*** SPB313, SPB315, SPB317—JDM SBDC171, SBDC173, SBDC1xx



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a feeling this will be extremely popular for the Seiko diver fans.

Based off Seiko’s iconic 6105-8000. 

At 41mm x 47mm x 12.3mm this beauty will be a perfect fit for many Seiko dive watch enthusiast.

Finally released on June 8th 2022 




















At 12.3 mm thin, this is Seiko’s thinnest Prospex automatic diver to date. This will be The Strap Monster!










Of course the lume is outstanding 











Photos from the WWW.

From Monochrome:

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS – SEIKO PROSPEX AUTOMATIC DIVER 200M SPB313J1, SPB315J1 & SPB317J1

Case: 41mm diameter x 12.3mm height - 47mm lug-to-lug - cushion-shaped stainless steel case, brushed with polished accents - 120-click unidirectional rotating bezel, with fully-graduated 60-minute scale on aluminium insert - sapphire crystal with internal AR coating - screw-down crown at 4 o'clock - screwed steel back - 200m water-resistant

Dial: Dial available in matte white with dark-coated markers and hands (SPB313J1), matte black with gold-coloured markers and hands (SPB315J1) or grained black with silver-coloured markers and hands (SPB317J1) - LumiBrite on all dial elements

Movement: Calibre 6R35, in-house - automatic - 24 jewels - 21,600 vibrations/hour - 70h power reserve - hours, minutes, seconds (hacking) and date

Bracelet: 5-link stainless steel bracelet, brushed, with three-fold clasp, secure-lock and push-button release and diving extension (SPB313J1, SPB315J1) or black silicone strap with steel pin buckle (SPB317J1)

References: SPB313J1 white dial
SPB315J1 black gilt
SPB317J1 black dial
Price: EUR 950 for the SPB317J1
EUR 1,150 for the SPB313J1 and SPB315J1

So if you’re ordering one or thinking about it,
please post it here. 


Shannon


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I'll get one.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

SBDC175 is still not on Seiko's site, but I'm going to go ahead and order and hope that's the correct #. Thanks for the info, looks like a winner!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

SPB317 on a US GL831 should be great.


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Where can there be ordered from? Anywhere online?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfost (May 30, 2020)

Definitely thinking about it! Can’t decide between white dial or black on rubber strap…

Does anyone know the JDM reference for the SPB317—can’t find it, but can find the 313 and 315 JDM references—maybe the 317 is not destined for JDM?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Haven't purchased a watch since completing my SLA trifecta in 2019. Will be picking up the SPB317J1 as soon as they're available in Canada.

I know the chances are slim (Willard) but I'm still hoping Seiko will release a SLA version of the 6015 8000 in the near future. For now, very excited about this release, time to shop for some new Natos.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

HowardRoark said:


> Where can there be ordered from? Anywhere online?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sakura is offering 15% off on their preorders 









Seiko Prospex SBDC171 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex SBDC171. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

There it is, been waiting on this one! 

I’m disappointed to see the date at 4/4:30, but the round aperture window makes it much more tolerable. 
Other than the date wheel position, I’m loving it. Looking forward to checking it out in person & trying it on.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Some pics from Fratello-


----------



## andye36 (8 mo ago)

I can't wait for this one. The 317 has my name on it!


----------



## andye36 (8 mo ago)

andye36 said:


> I can't wait for this one. The 317 has my name on it!


...and I love the 4:30 date. For real. I must have a date on my watches, and this one blends in nicely.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

andye36 said:


> ...and I love the 4:30 date. For real. I must have a date on my watches, and this one blends in nicely.


It really does blend in well. Had an instant knee jerk reaction when I first saw it, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. 

Can see close ups & zoom in on it here on the AUS Seiko page- SPB317J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Spring-Diver said:


> Sakura is offering 15% off on their preorders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Not sure yet if I’m going to go for one yet, but 15% off does help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Of course the lume is outstanding


I'd say this remains to be seen. Based purely on the uncharged white color of the lume in the product shots, I wouldn't expect 'top-shelf' Lumibrite performance. It might be good, but expecting it to be last-all-night outstanding like the off-white applied lume of SLA-level watches might be setting yourself up for disappointment. I'm not a lume junkie so I'm glad they went with white plots for what I'm assuming are mostly aesthetic reasons. I can see me picking up the 313 and 317 after I see some initial impressions here. Still think the 6R35 is  in this price range but for the versatility & wearability potential these have I can live with it I guess.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

tfost said:


> Definitely thinking about it! Can’t decide between white dial or black on rubber strap…
> 
> Does anyone know the JDM reference for the SPB317—can’t find it, but can find the 313 and 315 JDM references—maybe the 317 is not destined for JDM?


Oddly enough the JDM version of the SPB317 isn't on Seiko Japan's site yet. It's also not showing on Sakura's site. Spring-Driver suggested the model # may be SBDC175, which makes sense, but so far I haven't been able to confirm that. I tried pre-ordering one using that model # from an AD I use in Japan, but of course it's the middle of the night there, so I haven't gotten a response. If/when i get a confirmation I'll report back. It would be very strange if there was no JDM version.


----------



## tfost (May 30, 2020)

jswing said:


> If/when i get a confirmation I'll report back.


Thanks for checking this out—I agree it would be odd—that said, I emailed Seiya asking about the new slim turtles and he only referred to the SNDC171 and 173 in his response, but he didn’t clearly say there was not another model. Do you by through Sakura, and if yes I assume they’re a reliable seller?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

tfost said:


> Thanks for checking this out—I agree it would be odd—that said, I emailed Seiya asking about the new slim turtles and he only referred to the SNDC171 and 173 in his response, but he didn’t clearly say there was not another model. Do you by through Sakura, and if yes I assume they’re a reliable seller?


I've never bought from Sakura but I think many here have, so I assume they're solid. I tried emailing Seiko Japan but couldn't get a message through in English. I'll probably get the same response you got from my AD. If it's not in Seiko's system, they probably don't know about it. I just can't imagine the JDM market won't get that watch. I have no problem getting it in the US, I just usually get it faster from Japan.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Got my eyes on the gilt version.



Iron swan said:


> There it is, been waiting on this one!
> 
> I’m disappointed to see the date at 4/4:30, but the round aperture window makes it much more tolerable.
> Other than the date wheel position, I’m loving it. Looking forward to checking it out in person & trying it on.


What makes the 4:30 date window work for me here is the fact that the numeric date isn't slanted askew anymore, like it usually is with other Seiko 4:30 dates. I no longer need to slightly tilt my head or my wrist, or reorient my eyes just to view the date.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Sign me up for the 317 as well. I had the Rdunae 6105-8000 homage a couple years ago but couldn't live with the non Seiko name on the dial. This fixes that and I'm excited to get it.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, SBDC175 is not the JDM model # for the SPB317. I guess it's possible there won't be a JDM version, but that's hard to imagine.









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

I like it.
I like the black dial and the rubber strap. Straight up old school Sieko.
I wonder how it will wear compared to the SKX or an SRP turtle


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

I was all set for the Citizen Challenge Diver NB6021 Return of the Challenge Diver NB6021 and then this comes along.

I really like the size specs, case shape, dial markers and handset and I think the second hand with red dot is a lovely dash of colour.

Not so keen on the 6R35 and the Seiko alignment lottery - in all of the pictures that I have seen so far the lume pip has been slightly misaligned  

It funny this watch and the Challenge diver are displaying the differences between the two manufacturers from my perspective. As is often the case I actually prefer the aesthetics of the Seiko but I am more confident in the QC and movement of the Citizen.

One thing is for sure - if I go with the Seiko it will have to be a trip up to the boutique in London (assuming they stock them) to buy in person and do my own QC check. If I get the Citizen I will just buy it on line


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Munchie said:


> I was all set for the Citizen Challenge Diver NB6021 Return of the Challenge Diver NB6021 and then this comes along.
> 
> I really like the size specs, case shape, dial markers and handset and I think the second hand with red dot is a lovely dash of colour.
> 
> ...


I've got my eye on the Citizen too. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

I think I'll definitely pick one of these up, hopefully in a few months when they'll inevitably release some limited editions with more interesting dials/bezels.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

The white one looks fire, but agreed with coconut polygon above. I'll wait for maybe a save the ocean variant with this case. Seiko have been killing it lately!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Pissodes said:


> Sign me up for the 317 as well. I had the Rdunae 6105-8000 homage a couple years ago but couldn't live with the non Seiko name on the dial. This fixes that and I'm excited to get it.


Me too, I thought the Rdunae was a lovely little watch but I couldn’t get on with the whole homage thing and their logo. I’m wondering if the Seiko will have a nice ‘sharp’ case like the Rdunae.
Think I’ll be trying one of these. 
One other thought, I did have the Willard briefly but the polished hands were a let down for me. They disappeared against the black dial when sunlight hit them, leaving you reading the time with just the lumed section of the hands. Brushed hands would be so much better.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

oiljam said:


> Me too, I thought the Rdunae was a lovely little watch but I couldn’t get on with the whole homage thing and their logo. I’m wondering if the Seiko will have a nice ‘sharp’ case like the Rdunae.
> Think I’ll be trying one of these.
> One other thought, I did have the Willard briefly but the polished hands were a let down for me. They disappeared against the black dial when sunlight hit them, leaving you reading the time with just the lumed section of the hands. Brushed hands would be so much better.


I believe these will have polished/brushed hands that are on my SPB143, which I find very nice and legible.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone have one on preorder? The AD‘s will have these pretty soon, 2022/07/08 🥳

SBDC171 / 173 has a street price of $835. I’m sure the SPB317 will be at least $50 cheaper.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Spring-Diver said:


> Does anyone have one on preorder? The AD‘s will have these pretty soon, 2022/07/08 🥳
> 
> SBDC171 / 173 has a street price of $835. I’m sure the SPB317 will be at least $50 cheaper.


They’ve been available for pre-order in the UK since they were announced. I’ve got a 317 on pre-order from Watcho.co.uk with a nice 10% off 👌


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> Does anyone have one on preorder? The AD‘s will have these pretty soon, 2022/07/08 🥳
> 
> SBDC171 / 173 has a street price of $835. I’m sure the SPB317 will be at least $50 cheaper.


I have an SPB317 on pre-order in the US. Still never found a JDM version, and it's looking like there isn't one.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

The slim model looks awesome. Maybe the fist model to make me come out of my "buying Seiko new" boycott.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

The 317 should have a bracelet option. Why Seiko? Why?


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeap black for me. 
I havent bought a seiko diver in over six years because I couldn't get past the date at three once I had seen Seiko divers without a date window. My Blumo never sat right until I put a Crafter Blue rubber strap on it. The Sumo crafter strap is to big for work catches on the desk, keyboard and laptop front edge whatever Im working with. Sumo aside I tried a Tudor black bay and pelegos which started me thinking differently but fnally Seiko got me with this one its a winner if not a bargin. Actually a little excited about this watch. Cant wait to see one.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

John_Frum said:


> The 317 should have a bracelet option. Why Seiko? Why?


The 317 is closest to the original 6105-8000, which never had a bracelet, so maybe that's why? They will probably be available to purchase separately at some point, plus some owners of the white and black/gilt version will likely offer their bracelets for sale. I can tell you from experience with other Seikos that the strap on the 317 is extremely nice.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'd say this remains to be seen. Based purely on the uncharged white color of the lume in the product shots, I wouldn't expect 'top-shelf' Lumibrite performance. It might be good, but expecting it to be last-all-night outstanding like the off-white applied lume of SLA-level watches might be setting yourself up for disappointment.


I'm curious as well. My SRPA21 absolutely trounces my SPB143 dialed mod when it comes to long lasting brightness. Really surprised me considering the price point(s). Both are great lume-wise IMHO, but the PADI is better.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> I couldn't get past the date at three once I had seen Seiko divers without a date window.


I'm curious, what Seiko divers without a date window are you referring to? GS?


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

John_Frum said:


> The 317 should have a bracelet option. Why Seiko? Why?





jswing said:


> The 317 is closest to the original 6105-8000, which never had a bracelet, so maybe that's why? They will probably be available to purchase separately at some point, plus some owners of the white and black/gilt version will likely offer their bracelets for sale. I can tell you from experience with other Seikos that the strap on the 317 is extremely nice.



I'm thinking that the straight ends at the lugs means that there will be plenty of aftermarket options - eg any straight end bracelet from strapcode will hopefully do a great job


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I thought they looked nice...until shown next to the original. For me, the chunkier markers on the original look better. Framed 3 o'clock date looks better. Original lugs are better somehow (maybe the width of the strap:case make this so). Still, I do like the broader hands of the reissue and while I'd prefer a 3 o'clock date, the new placement is not terrible. All in, still an instant buy for me if a true Blurtle or Blumo blue comes along. Otherwise, a coin flip over anything else on my too long list.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm curious, what Seiko divers without a date window are you referring to? GS?


There are mods all over the place... once I saw window gone from three it just seemed wrong. I have bought SINN for this reason uncompromising eye to detail. Seiko just kept spoiling watches to my eye with the date window. Its only in recent years they have started to compromise on this. This looks like they have thought about all aspects of the window the font orientation and background on a divers.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> There are mods all over the place...


I'm well aware no-date mods exist but that's not what you wrote or how I took your comment. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm well aware no-date mods exist but that's not what you wrote or how I took your comment. Thanks for clarifying.


Talking watches in a forum isnt as much fun as talking watches over beer. Takes to long to get the messy bits of conversation out of they way and some drinking in so the really messy conversation can begin.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'd say this remains to be seen. Based purely on the uncharged white color of the lume in the product shots, I wouldn't expect 'top-shelf' Lumibrite performance. It might be good, but expecting it to be last-all-night outstanding like the off-white applied lume of SLA-level watches might be setting yourself up for disappointment. I'm not a lume junkie so I'm glad they went with white plots for what I'm assuming are mostly aesthetic reasons. I can see me picking up the 313 and 317 after I see some initial impressions here. Still think the 6R35 is  in this price range but for the versatility & wearability potential these have I can live with it I guess.


I can agree with this. 

My SRP777  has that glossy creamy lume and it glows fine. But as in the photo below, even the 15 year old OG MM300 hands are definitely brighter. Photo taken this afternoon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

John_Frum said:


> The 317 should have a bracelet option. Why Seiko? Why?


Seiko bracelets are generally junk anyways. I’ll be waiting for whichever bracelet option(s) uncle Seiko comes out with, or even strapcode.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

I’m surprised this thread hasn’t taken off like the 63mas watches, I think these are very cool releases from Seiko and the second release in the Prospex lineup with an automatic movement that will wear smaller. The way this case is designed, 41mm should wear absolutely perfect on wrist-closer to a 39mm and will wear smaller than the SPB14x series


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

Predictabilly said:


> I’m surprised this thread hasn’t taken off like the 63mas watches, I think these are very cool releases from Seiko and the second release in the Prospex lineup with an automatic movement that will wear smaller. The way this case is designed, 41mm should wear absolutely perfect on wrist-closer to a 39mm and will wear smaller than the SPB14x series


I think once they are officially released in July and people have them in their hands it will take off. It's a little difficult to discuss with just renders and press shots.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

According to Sakura, there is no JDM version of the SPB317. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I think this MiLTAT FKM strap will be perfect for the 6R35 Slim.



















Chaffle Black FKM Rubber watch strap, 19mm to 22mm


Chaffle Rubber watch strap pays tribute to the legendary ZLM01 Waffle rubber watch band - the first Seiko dive strap. Using solid and high-density FKM rubber as material, this Chaffle has weighs around 35 grams, water-proof, and is made to stand harsh conditions, such as high temperature and...




www.miltat.com


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

I like the watch I like the strap and I like that they


TheJubs said:


> Got my eyes on the gilt version.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes the 4:30 date window work for me here is the fact that the numeric date isn't slanted askew anymore, like it usually is with other Seiko 4:30 dates. I no longer need to slightly tilt my head or my wrist, or reorient my eyes just to view the date.


This is very true and added to the colour match and small round window makes it perfectly acceptable imo.


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

Do you think they will release an SLA version later in the year?


----------



## effovex (May 11, 2015)

Pretty excited for this one.
Unless I’m mistaken, dimensions are almost spot on to the original (if anything, the reissue is even MORE wearable!)

6105-8000
Case: 41mm
Lug to lug: 48mm
Thickness: 12.5mm
Lug width: 19mm

SPB317
Case: 41mm
Lug to lug: 47mm
Thickness: 12.3mm
Lug width: 20mm


----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)

Liscon said:


> Do you think they will release an SLA version later in the year?


I think it’s a huge chance for the SLA treatment


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I do not have a white dialed diver and I really like the dial architecture on this watch, I am going to attempt to be patient and not pay one dime to Grey market flippers


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

Hastey said:


> I think it’s a huge chance for the SLA treatment


I might just hold out to see if they release but the black dial 317 is definitely calling my name!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Can’t wait to see some of these on the thread. Has no one received one yet? I noticed that First Class Watches (UK) were able to deliver tomorrow (Sat 25th) if I placed the order today.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Liscon said:


> Do you think they will release an SLA version later in the year?


I can see it happening down the line, but it'll probably be more in the vein of what Seiko did with the Willards with the SLA049/51, where it won't be a 1:1 vintage recreation like the SLA033, but somewhat close enough.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

oiljam said:


> Can’t wait to see some of these on the thread. Has no one received one yet? I noticed that First Class Watches (UK) were able to deliver tomorrow (Sat 25th) if I placed the order today.


I was going to get one today but decided to wait till tomorrow, too busy with work. Will pick it up tomorrow (as long as it doesn't have any glaring QC issues 😅). I'll post photos if I get it!


----------



## zhanato (Sep 6, 2015)

I would like name it,- Seiko Reef.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

zhanato said:


> I would like name it,- Seiko Reef.


I like it 👍

However, when I created this thread, I was thinking of its predecessor the 6105-8000 “6105 Slim diver”.

Kind of like the predecessor to the SKX series the “6309 Slim diver”

The Seiko community will decide what sticks 😉


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

I usually never quite gel with Seiko divers, but these are looking really promising.

Skeies in Oregon (only "Luxe" dealer in the NW US it seems) say they have the 313 in stock already, but no 317 yet. I'm torn between the two and hope to make a day trip out of it when they do.

Glad to hear these are regular production models and not limited (apart from "Luxe" status).


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

I’m seriously thinking about the black 317. Not too into the OEM bracelet anyways, I’d probably wear it on the rubber strap or a sailcloth. Just waiting for the Gnomon drop…


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

This one will most probably be for the UK users on this forum. Just had and email from Watch Nation with a code with 20% off. Use the following code: VIP20


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

JayQ said:


> This one will most probably be for the UK users on this forum. Just had and email from Watch Nation with a code with 20% off. Use the following code: VIP20


well that was all the encouragement I needed - thanks! Looks like it was the last one too!


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

konners said:


> well that was all the encouragement I needed - thanks! Looks like it was the last one too!


Ahhh…. So only a limited amount were available. I would of got one myself when I saw that email, but got one on order from Watcho with 10% off.

what model did you go for?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

JayQ said:


> Ahhh…. So only a limited amount were available. I would of got one myself when I saw that email, but got one on order from Watcho with 10% off.
> 
> what model did you go for?


I guess. Maybe they’ll have more coming soon. I had been tempted by the 10% Watcho but also thought that I might pick one up second hand for less once they start filtering through. 

Went with the 317. The others look great too, but not really into bracelets and figured I’d tip my toe in, as it were, with the lower cost model. Yourself? 

Anyone else got one on order? Lot of excited folks, but not many saying they’ve ordered!


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

konners said:


> Went with the 317. The others look great too, but not really into bracelets and figured I’d tip my toe in, as it were, with the lower cost model. Yourself?


i went for the 317 myself. It says “classic seiko” to me


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Just received my 317 🙌


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

JayQ said:


> Just received my 317 🙌
> 
> View attachment 16731325


Please Sir, we need more pictures.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

impalass said:


> Please Sir, we need more pictures.


Ive tried my best (just woke up from doing nights 😅)

compared to my turtle, it’s definitely smaller, slimmer and lighter (I wear the turtle for work). I can see the 317 being my “going out” watch.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

JayQ said:


> Ive tried my best (just woke up from doing nights 😅)
> 
> compared to my turtle, it’s definitely smaller, slimmer and lighter (I wear the turtle for work). I can see the 317 being my “going out” watch.
> 
> ...


Great shots, love the comparison pictures, Thank you !


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

impalass said:


> Great shots, love the comparison pictures, Thank you !


 Woke up more and got a better shot now 🥱 I like how the hands and indices are like my SPB143, but the shape is like a turtle. It’s definitely the crossover watch between the two!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

JayQ said:


> Ive tried my best (just woke up from doing nights 😅)
> 
> compared to my turtle, it’s definitely smaller, slimmer and lighter (I wear the turtle for work). I can see the 317 being my “going out” watch.
> 
> ...


Congrats! It looks great on the waffle strap.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

jswing said:


> Congrats! It looks great on the waffle strap.


Thank you. I do like the classic seiko look, but I can’t afford the classic seiko prices 😂


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine’s at the sorting office!


----------



## effovex (May 11, 2015)

Looks great! I guess Seiko can’t misalign the chapter ring if there is no chapter ring amirite?


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

effovex said:


> Looks great! I guess Seiko can’t misalign the chapter ring if there is no chapter ring amirite?


😂 I still checked the bezel and dial lined up tho


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

JayQ said:


> Woke up more and got a better shot now 🥱 I like how the hands and indices are like my SPB143, but the shape is like a turtle. It’s definitely the crossover watch between the two!
> View attachment 16731471


I didn't realize it had that beveled crystal, which is a Seiko feature I love.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

JayQ said:


> Thank you. I do like the classic seiko look, but I can’t afford the classic seiko prices 😂


I hear you. I've had the vintage versions of most Seiko divers over the years (back when they were more affordable), but I actually prefer the modern re-issues because I can wear them without worry. They're never "exactly" the same (ie date at 4:30) but I think they do a good job of giving you the classic look with modern reliability. I believe you said you have a SPB143 (I do too) and that's another great modern interpretation IMO.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

jswing said:


> I hear you. I've had the vintage versions of most Seiko divers over the years, but I actually prefer the modern re-issues because I can wear them without worry. They're never "exactly" the same (ie date at 4:30) but I think they do a good job of giving you the classic look with modern reliability. I believe you said you have a SPB143 (I do too) and that's another great modern interpretation IMO.


Yes, I do have a SPB143. It is a great reinterpretation of the 62MAS. It’s my favourite piece in my collection. Sure, there is slight differences between the modern reinterpretations and and the vintage seikos, but nothing that puts me off them. It goes to show Seiko can hit it out of the park occasionally with the reinterpretations they do. As you say, they’re also more reliable with up to date movements in them. One day, some these reinterpretations will become classics in their own right! They should pay for my funeral at least 😂


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

effovex said:


> Looks great! I guess Seiko can’t misalign the chapter ring if there is no chapter ring amirite?


they can still misprint the minute track on the dial (ran into this in my first SPB143)


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

coconutpolygon said:


> they can still misprint the minute track on the dial (ran into this in my first SPB143)


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

JayQ said:


> Just received my 317 🙌
> 
> View attachment 16731325


Congrats JayQ 🔥👍

You’re the first on this thread to have one 🥳

🍻
Shannon


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats JayQ 🔥👍
> 
> You’re the first on this thread to have one 🥳
> 
> ...


Thank you 😊 Think my AD messed up by sending it out too early, but I’m glad they did 👌


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

konners said:


> Mine’s at the sorting office!


I’m excited for you konners, cant wait to see it. I too nearly caved in with the 20% code but I’m waiting a while longer. No doubt I’ll get one soon. Obvs get some pictures posted


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## RGT (6 mo ago)

Really pleased with my SPB313.
I also got it from WatchNation for 20% off, thanks for the tip JayQ! At first I couldn't choose between the 313 and the 317 but I guess konners made the decision a lot easier by ordering the last 317 haha.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Where are the lume glow photos guys? The white looks awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

RGT said:


> View attachment 16734460
> 
> Really pleased with my SPB313.
> I also got it from WatchNation for 20% off, thanks for the tip JayQ! At first I couldn't choose between the 313 and the 317 but I guess konners made the decision a lot easier by ordering the last 317 haha.


How's the bracelet?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

RGT said:


> View attachment 16734460
> 
> Really pleased with my SPB313.
> I also got it from WatchNation for 20% off, thanks for the tip JayQ! At first I couldn't choose between the 313 and the 317 but I guess konners made the decision a lot easier by ordering the last 317 haha.


Haha sorry about that! Have to say each of the colour options look great. I’m always drawn to white dialed watches.

are the hands silver or are they darkened?


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

konners said:


> View attachment 16734066


Hope you’re enjoying the 317 👌


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

RGT said:


> View attachment 16734460
> 
> Really pleased with my SPB313.
> I also got it from WatchNation for 20% off, thanks for the tip JayQ! At first I couldn't choose between the 313 and the 317 but I guess konners made the decision a lot easier by ordering the last 317 haha.


Hope you’re enjoying it. Happy that discount came in handy for you 😊


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

VincentG said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Not sure why I would have to lie about something so trivial. So the entire minute track was printed off by like 2mm. The AD also agreed it was way off and they replaced the watch for me. I only have a couple of photos since I had it for a few hours (picked it up, got home, noticed it was off, walked back to the AD and had it swapped).


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

I was gonna go for the SPB317, but man this white dial looks amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

zhanato said:


> I would like name it,- Seiko Reef.


Seiko Reefer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

Now that these are in the wild - anyone know how the bracelets fit on the 62MAS reinterpretations (143/149/etc)? I'd love to pick up one of these bracelets for mine!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Any USA websites with 20% codes ?


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> I was gonna go for the SPB317, but man this white dial looks amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing that review! You’re right, that white dial looks pretty amazing! 
I really want one of these, but am worried about the length. Anyone that has gotten to try one on have smallish wrists? I have between 6.25 and 6.5 and normal wouldn’t go beyond 46mm L2L, but this seems pretty close that it may be worth getting


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

JayQ said:


> View attachment 16739532


These are due in Canada this month, till then I'll be living vicariously through your pictures (and others) thank you very much.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

impalass said:


> These are due in Canada this month, till then I'll be living vicariously through your pictures (and others) thank you very much.


I can’t believe they’re not a worldwide release already! I feel I’m the only one with a 317 looking at this thread. C’mon fellow heritage turtle owners…. Show us your 31x’s!!


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

JayQ said:


> I can’t believe they’re not a worldwide release already! I feel I’m the only one with a 317 looking at this thread. C’mon fellow heritage turtle owners…. Show us your 31x’s!!


I am holding off till I can see one in person before buying 😅 been burned too many times buying a seiko online and getting it in hand and things are misaligned or there's dust on the dial etc


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

coconutpolygon said:


> I am holding off till I can see one in person before buying 😅 been burned too many times buying a seiko online and getting it in hand and things are misaligned or there's dust on the dial etc


Guess I’ve been lucky. I’ve only had one that’s needed attention after buying online, but the warranty soon sorted that out


----------



## jakubbx6 (6 mo ago)

JayQ said:


> View attachment 16739532


 Doesn't look like a fully mate dial? Is there some texture in the dial or is it just the lighting and picture that's making it look like this. I prefer my divers to have a smooth pure black dial kind of like the skx. Watch looks Fantastic but this picture has put me off slightly Purley due to the dial.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

coconutpolygon said:


> I am holding off till I can see one in person before buying 😅 been burned too many times buying a seiko online and getting it in hand and things are misaligned or there's dust on the dial etc


I always buy from my local AD for the same reasons.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Got to say, I’m very taken by this piece! Perfect size and shape, and aesthetically is damn near perfection👌 I wasn’t convinced by the date window (just call me a traditionalist), but it is very discreet and the full lume index at three o’clock makes the dial feel complete especially when at night and the lume is glowing. On matters of the lume I’d say: adequate, but sub par for what I had come to know of and expect from Seiko divers’. Unfortunately this seems to be how Seiko is doing it these days. Having said this, it’s not a bad thing to have a glowing torch on your wrist during everyday life activities.. Unless you’re a diver of course 😉 The strap, since swapped for an US GL831, is pretty nice. Doesn’t feel as tacky as the Turtle strap, and has the steel spring bar sleeves I’ve come across on the Tuna rubber straps. The SPB317 strap is a little thicker than I’d have wanted, but imagine many will like. It sits quite proud of the case at the lugs, something I’m not so keen on. Conversely, I’ve noticed with the other SPB reinterpretations of recent years, had low down spring bar holes meaning anything that wasn’t the bracelet or a thick strap, looked an ill fit for the watch.

some poor pics for your viewing pleasure. Will try and get some better ones in the coming days.



























Strap sitting proud:


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Rolling out so slooooowly. I only see one real (non-"10:10 dummy watch") 317 on Instagram at the moment...JayQ's 

The 313 that was in stock at the Oregon, USA dealer was picked up a few days ago... though I was happy to see it go to someone locally that I follow. Still leaning toward the 317, but would be great to see both in person before pulling the trigger.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I’ve been waiting for this and would have been all over the white one, even with the “X”
for that symmetrical case, dial & handset.

But they killed it for me with that 4:30 date window.

Why, Seiko, _WHY?_

I picked up an Armida A13 when they first appeared, fearing something like this would happen.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

BigBluefish said:


> I’ve been waiting for this and would have been all over the white one, even with the “X”
> for that symmetrical case, dial & handset.
> 
> But they killed it for me with that 4:30 date window.
> ...


Some background reading here will explain exactly why. 

However, the more people who turn it down because of something so small, the better. More for the rest of us


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BigBluefish said:


> I’ve been waiting for this and would have been all over the white one, even with the “X”
> for that symmetrical case, dial & handset.
> 
> But they killed it for me with that 4:30 date window.
> ...


New ISO regulations require lume at every 5 minute mark. Seiko has solved this in most cases by dropping a blob of lume next to the date at 3, blocking the minute track in the process. The date at 4:30 isn't great, but IMO it's better than the alternative.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

konners said:


> View attachment 16741326
> 
> 
> View attachment 16741329
> ...


Perfect combination 🔥🍻


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

I have been talking myself out of every Seiko diver since the Turtle re-release. I may not be able to talk myself out of this one.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Might have to pick up one or two of the others down the line 😉


SkxRobbie said:


> I have been talking myself out of every Seiko diver since the Turtle re-release. I may not be able to talk myself out of this one.


Dare I say: a worthy upgrade to the SKX?…


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

SkxRobbie said:


> I have been talking myself out of every Seiko diver since the Turtle re-release. I may not be able to talk myself out of this one.


Well that blows my record of not buying a Seiko since 2019 out of the water, you're definitely due !


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko puts date at 3 with fractional lume index in the minute track - people complain.
Seiko puts date at 4:30 with full lume plot at 3 - people complain.
You can be sure that if Seiko stepped outside of tradition and did a no-date - people complain.
Seiko drops ISO "Diver's" rating to do date at 3, no index - people complain.

🤣


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

konners said:


> Might have to pick up one or two of the others down the line 😉
> 
> 
> Dare I say: a worthy upgrade to the SKX?…


Definite upgrade and I have been pining for a higher end Seiko.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SkxRobbie said:


> Definite upgrade and I have been pining for a higher end Seiko.


Me too, ever since I got my first SKX!

that makes it sound like I haven’t bought higher end Seikos which isn’t true, but this even with its new release pricing feels closer in spirit to what the SKX offered.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Deep Sea Diver reissue


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

konners said:


> Me too, ever since I got my first SKX!
> 
> that makes it sound like I haven’t bought higher end Seikos which isn’t true, but this even with its new release pricing feels closer in spirit to what the SKX offered.


I have never gone higher than my SKX's because I love them and Ive had a Seamaster Co-Axle since 2007 to fill the 'luxury' spot.
I want a mid priced Seiko diver but it has to look built for purpose. For me that means a black dial, a rubber strap and a watch that will not look like a gimmick in ten years. The SPB317 is really calling me!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> Seiko puts date at 3 with fractional lume index in the minute track - people complain.
> Seiko puts date at 4:30 with full lume plot at 3 - people complain.
> You can be sure that if Seiko stepped outside of tradition and did a no-date - people complain.
> Seiko drops ISO "Diver's" rating to do date at 3, no index - people complain.
> ...


And boy, are those complaints personal!


----------



## mmsolorzano010 (6 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> Seiko puts date at 3 with fractional lume index in the minute track - people complain.
> Seiko puts date at 4:30 with full lume plot at 3 - people complain.
> You can be sure that if Seiko stepped outside of tradition and did a no-date - people complain.
> Seiko drops ISO "Diver's" rating to do date at 3, no index - people complain.
> ...



Perfect explanation. 

The port hole is cool IMHO. There when you need it and almost completely hidden when you dont need it. The symmetrical dial is just killer while keeping a date function


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

mmsolorzano010 said:


> Perfect explanation.
> 
> The port hole is cool IMHO. There when you need it and almost completely hidden when you dont need it. The symmetrical dial is just killer while keeping a date function


Agreed. The port hole with colour matched day wheel is an excellent comprimise. 
Also for some reason this model is one of the few dials that does not make me mad when I see the X


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mmsolorzano010 said:


> Perfect explanation.
> 
> The port hole is cool IMHO. There when you need it and almost completely hidden when you dont need it. The symmetrical dial is just killer while keeping a date function


I think it helps a lot that the date numerals appear upright, instead of just using a regular date wheel which would result in a radial tilt. It's a nice detail commensurate with the price level.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

jswing said:


> New ISO regulations require lume at every 5 minute mark. Seiko has solved this in most cases by dropping a blob of lume next to the date at 3, blocking the minute track in the process. The date at 4:30 isn't great, but IMO it's better than the alternative.


It's been said a lot of times that this new "lume at 3" is due to new release from ISO-64250 standard, and it's a sensible hypothesis but, has anybody confirmed it? I mean, the standard is paywalled and I haven't been able to read by myself. So can anybody confirm what the text exactly is?

Yesternight I was thinking about this, and I think the old "larger/different marker at 12 plus a black hole at 3" makes easier and faster to read the time in the dark as both hints help to "center" the perception of the watch and thus, where the hands are pointing to.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

jmnav said:


> It's been said a lot of times that this new "lume at 3" is due to new release from ISO-64250 standard, and it's a sensible hypothesis but, has anybody confirmed it? I mean, the standard is paywalled and I haven't been able to read by myself. So can anybody confirm what the text exactly is?
> 
> Yesternight I was thinking about this, and I think the old "larger/different marker at 12 plus a black hole at 3" makes easier and faster to read the time in the dark as both hints help to "center" the perception of the watch and thus, where the hands are pointing to.


Here you go. See 4.2.2.
https://cdn.standards.iteh.ai/samples/66517/e437c422d9394ba6affe6e4c08512c07/ISO-6425-2018.pdf


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

jswing said:


> Here you go. See 4.2.2.
> https://cdn.standards.iteh.ai/samples/66517/e437c422d9394ba6affe6e4c08512c07/ISO-6425-2018.pdf


Thanks a lot!

While certainly I haven't been exhaustive, I didn't manage to find this text, so I'll treasure this link for future reference.

For those in a hurry:
"4.2.2 In the dark
(...)
- for analogue displays, the markings indicating every 5 min
(...)
"

I'd say it's wrong (see above) but it's what it is.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jswing said:


> Here you go. See 4.2.2.
> https://cdn.standards.iteh.ai/samples/66517/e437c422d9394ba6affe6e4c08512c07/ISO-6425-2018.pdf


Ahh the good stuff! 👍😉


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jmnav said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> While certainly I haven't been exhaustive, I didn't manage to find this text, so I'll treasure this link for future reference.
> 
> ...


What’s wrong? I don’t think I understand.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

konners said:


> What’s wrong? I don’t think I understand.


I think there's an argument that Seiko still could have had a 3 o'clock date window with a smaller lume plot next to it and been in compliance... (or a counter-argument that no date would have been cool). Personally, I think they executed this compromise surprisingly well... reminds me of a Sinn or Bell & Ross.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jconli1 said:


> I think there's an argument that Seiko still could have had a 3 o'clock date window with a smaller lume plot next to it and been in compliance... (or a counter-argument that no date would have been cool). Personally, I think they executed this compromise surprisingly well... reminds me of a Sinn or Bell & Ross.


We’ve seen how Seiko execute a small lume blob at 3 with a date window, and most people aren’t enamoured by it. This is a pretty neat solution and gives the appearance of a no-date dial.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

jconli1 said:


> I think there's an argument that Seiko still could have had a 3 o'clock date window with a smaller lume plot next to it and been in compliance... (or a counter-argument that no date would have been cool). Personally, I think they executed this compromise surprisingly well... reminds me of a Sinn or Bell & Ross.


Yeah I think they could absolutely have the smaller pip - but I think they also realised it's a little stunted and weird looking, didn't feel like a deliberate design decision. I like this little porthole thing that leaves all the markers intact.


----------



## Graboidz (7 mo ago)

Super interested in the SPB317 I'm going to pull the trigger anyone know any good sites to pre order for us release?

When are we slated to get it? I've seen several dates ranging from the first of the month to the 21st.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Graboidz said:


> Super interested in the SPB317 I'm going to pull the trigger anyone know any good sites to pre order for us release?
> 
> When are we slated to get it? I've seen several dates ranging from the first of the month to the 21st.


In the US at least, these will only be carried by the "Luxe" Seiko dealers (think higher end Prospex and Presage vs. the high-volume Seiko 5 outlets)... you can find a list on the website (Seiko Luxe Retailer Locator).

A few weeks ago I emailed my closest dealer and asked if they could let me know when it comes in. They said no problem, and that they were expecting late July for the 317. Today I started getting nervous and decided to formally pre-order one just in case... now their entire initial shipment has been spoken for - they sounded kind of shocked by how popular these are, and unfortunately they're not accepting pre-orders past the first shipment. Thankfully I found another independent dealer (though on the other side of the country) that was still taking orders.

It's not a limited-run model, but if you want one sooner than later, it's probably best to preorder through your closest dealer ASAP (if they haven't already filled all their slots).


----------



## Graboidz (7 mo ago)

jconli1 said:


> In the US at least, it will only be carried by the "Luxe" Seiko dealers (think higher end Prospex and Presage vs. the high-volume Seiko 5 outlets)... you can find a list on the website (Seiko Luxe Retailer Locator).
> 
> A few weeks ago I emailed my closest dealer and asked if they could let me know when it comes in. They said no problem, and that they were expecting late July for the 317. Today I started getting nervous and decided to formally pre-order one just in case... now their entire initial shipment has been spoken for - they sounded kind of shocked by how popular these are, and unfortunately they're not accepting pre-orders past the first shipment.
> 
> Thankfully it's not a limited-run model, there will be more late summer and info the fall, but if you want one sooner than that, it's probably best to preorder through your closest dealer ASAP (if they haven't already filled all their preorder slots).


Thanks yeah I worry a bit about their popularity I will call my AD today , wish me luck , thanks for the reply.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

I looked at these at a yodobashi today in japan. The white and the gilt ones both looked awesome. I was tempted by both but there were QC flaws that held me back. The white had lug holes not cleanly drilled, the gilt one the lume pip was off a bit to the right. I was still going to buy the white one despite that but it turns out both the white and the gilt one the hands werent aligned right (both off by 3.5-4 minutes, like If you align the hour the minutes are too far ahead, if you align the minutes the hour hand is too far behind).

I had them order another white one that will arrive on Tuesday and if that one doesn't have any problems I may buy it. They were both really impressive QC issues aside. Great dimensions to the case and the matte white and black dials were both perfect!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone else wish the the hour markers were outlined in black? I do


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Spring-Diver said:


> Does anyone else wish the the hour markers were outlined in black? I do


yeah I think it would make it a little more consistent throughout, with the hands being black


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> Does anyone else wish the the hour markers were outlined in black? I do


At some angles it appears they are.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

From what I understand the hands on the white dial aren’t black but a darkened steel. If the hands were black I’d totally agree on black hour markers.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

konners said:


> From what I understand the hands on the white dial aren’t black but a darkened steel. If the hands were black I’d totally agree on black hour markers.


Well then “darkened steel” around the markers Same thing should have happened to the white dialed Shogun too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Does anyone else wish the the hour markers were outlined in black? I do...


Whoa, good catch, for some reason I thought they were. The old Polar Explorer II is still my favorite watch despite having sold it years ago (whoops), but it seems like few other white-dial tool watches ever get that magic combination of coated indices AND hands.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

The markers are definitely darkened steel on the white one. It was very obvious in person, moving it around in the light, checking at all angles. Same treatment as the hands.


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

I've had my SPB317 for 4 days now, and am loving it. Seiko have hit the sweet spot with this case its wears so nicely on the wrist, smaller then stated i feel. The dial has the perfect balance of indices, hands and text with lovely light play.
I have to say big fan of that date window also, looks a bit weird in photos but great in reality you only see it when you need it.
All lines up and after for 4 days its only 3.5 seconds slow  me a my big mouth you watch tomorrow it'll
be 35 seconds slow..
What a superb reissue.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

brownmarky said:


> I've had my SPB317 for 4 days now...


Great pics... I usually try not to use the term, "strap monster" but this really seems to be one.


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

jconli1 said:


> Great pics... I usually try not to use the term, "strap monster" but this really seems to be one.


Cheers mate... all the straps i have all work on it ( but as someone else mentioned, a uncle seiko H link bracelet would be awesome)


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Need more photos of the white and the gilt dials.. Anyone care to oblige?


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Will the factory bracelet fit the 317? (Odd question kinda but Bulova made sure that their factory bracelet on the smaller, more recent devil divers wouldn't work on the smaller orange devil diver- the only one that came on a strap).


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

How do owners see the lume on these compared with other iconic Seiko diver models?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC171/SPB313


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC171/SPB313


Looking good! I restate what I said earlier in the thread - I might have to pick one of these up!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> How do owners see the lume on these compare with other iconic Seiko diver models?


The lume in day light appears white rather than slightly green, also the lume compound isn’t as shiny / glossy as what I’ve seen on my spb143 and spb237, this is a massive plus for me as I really dislike that glossy look. It’s not fully matte but more of a dulled satin finish, at least on my example anyway (this may vary from watch to watch knowing Seikos QC)

In terms of intensity it’s similar to the other recent SPB divers, not nearly as bright at the SKX & Turtle.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mmpaste said:


> Will the factory bracelet fit the 317? (Odd question kinda but Bulova made sure that their factory bracelet on the smaller, more recent devil divers wouldn't work on the smaller orange devil diver- the only one that came on a strap).


It'll fit, it's the same case. They do the same thing with other models - just offer on either the strap or the bracelet, but they are interchangeable.


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

Nayche said:


> The lume in day light appears white rather than slightly green, also the lume compound isn’t as shiny / glossy as what I’ve seen on my spb143 and spb237, this is a massive plus for me as I really dislike that glossy look. It’s not fully matte but more of a dulled satin finish, at least on my example anyway (this may vary from watch to watch knowing Seikos QC)
> 
> In terms of intensity it’s similar to the other recent SPB divers, not nearly as bright at the SKX & Turtle.


Spot on, this sums the lume up for me


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC171/SPB313


Looks great. I like lume on a new watch to be white and without 'fautina' tint. Also good job with the dark hands and marker outlines.
The reason I gave away my SKXA35 was that I just could not pick up the bright hands against the bright dial as clearly as silver on black.


----------



## n17spurs (Dec 1, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC171/SPB313


That's a killer combo! Any more pics? 
Was thinking of the 317 but after seeing the white on white, I think the 313 could make a great summer/vacation watch for me with some coloured straps.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i odered two of these, one classic black, the other this white one.
i plan to get them both wet, being new dive watches, and summertime,
but this would look so nice on some rough suede next winter, too....
i also plan to swap the bracelet back and forth as much as i want to
this summer.

those are beautiful photos, really shows the lines of that case, which 
i think is absolutely magnificent!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

The other one I had yodobashi order in came yesterday and I checked it out, but the hands were out of alignment by 4-5 minutes on it too. Maybe I've just been very unlucky here. Cant stand it when its lke 12:04 but the hour hand still hasn't reached the 12.

I still love these watches but I'm in no rush, so I'll wait till this yodobashi sells these out to less discerning customers and try my luck later. I told one of the sales staff to call me if a good one comes in.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

JapanJames said:


> The other one I had yodobashi order in came yesterday and I checked it out, but the hands were out of alignment by 4-5 minutes on it too. Maybe I've just been very unlucky here. Cant stand it when its lke 12:04 but the hour hand still hasn't reached the 12.
> 
> I still love these watches but I'm in no rush, so I'll wait till this yodobashi sells these out to less discerning customers and try my luck later. I told one of the sales staff to call me if a good one comes in.


Do they have an in-house watchmaker? Hand alignment issues are fairly common, and a simple fix.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

jconli1 said:


> Do they have an in-house watchmaker? Hand alignment issues are fairly common, and a simple fix.


No, they don't. I've sent watches back to Seiko through them to have the hand alignment fixed before, but it' given me a lot of headaches in the past (they scratched up my king seiko and alpinist when making this fix. The king seiko they took back and gave me a brand new caseback but I was stuck with the alpinist).

If you have a trusted local watchmaker though, yeah, just having them fix it has to be the way to go if you have hand alignment issues.


----------



## Patrick_PJA (May 13, 2020)

I missed this release a bit.. but wow! What a cool watch. It looks like a perfect “Turtle”. I really hope Seiko will bring out an Pepsi bezel variant on this one. 
Are there already leaks on new variations on this model?

Can we expect one with the 8L35 movement anytime soon?


----------



## zhanato (Sep 6, 2015)

With 8L35 It could be the best everyday Watch! In 2000-2500USD segment.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Heads up, Gnomon just listed the white and gilt versions, but not the normal black one (yet). They're a pretty good deal, $845 with their big Seiko discount for the next 24 hours.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

JapanJames said:


> No, they don't. I've sent watches back to Seiko through them to have the hand alignment fixed before, but it' given me a lot of headaches in the past (they scratched up my king seiko and alpinist when making this fix. The king seiko they took back and gave me a brand new caseback but I was stuck with the alpinist).
> 
> If you have a trusted local watchmaker though, yeah, just having them fix it has to be the way to go if you have hand alignment issues.


Yeah they damaged the dial of my Alpinist here in the U.K., and the hands were misaligned by around 7 minutes (which.. I mean is just lazy). They've had my SPB143 for 3 months now, it needs the movement replaced... 3 months... I bet it comes back with some defects 😂


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anybody tried if the bracelets for the Willard-X fit this watch? Might save some one once I decide for white or black


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

Donerix said:


> Has anybody tried if the bracelets for the Willard-X fit this watch? Might save some one once I decide for white or black


I have just tried this and it doesn't unfortunately Donerix. The end links have too much of a curve against the flat edge of the case.


----------



## routewhite (Sep 2, 2016)

I bought the SPB317J1 online to try it out. It's a great looking piece but unfortunately too small for me; the strap had two holes left and it looked insubstantial on an 8 inch wrist. Alignment was fine and at 12 o'clock it was approximately two minutes out, which I could live with. I've taken a few comparison pics against popular pieces, which might inform a purchasing decision if you're 'on the fence'.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

routewhite said:


> I bought the SPB317J1 online to try it out. It's a great looking piece but unfortunately too small for me; the strap had two holes left and it looked insubstantial on an 8 inch wrist. Alignment was fine and at 12 o'clock it was approximately two minutes out, which I could live with. I've taken a few comparison pics against popular pieces, which might inform a purchasing decision if you're 'on the fence'.


This is super helpful - thank you!! Sorry that it didn’t work out for you. You have quite a lovely collection of Seikos, though!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

routewhite said:


> I bought the SPB317J1 online to try it out. It's a great looking piece but unfortunately too small for me; the strap had two holes left and it looked insubstantial on an 8 inch wrist. Alignment was fine and at 12 o'clock it was approximately two minutes out, which I could live with. I've taken a few comparison pics against popular pieces, which might inform a purchasing decision if you're 'on the fence'.


I think it will be perfect on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

routewhite said:


> I've taken a few comparison pics against popular pieces, which might inform a purchasing decision if you're 'on the fence'.


Thanks! 317s still aren't in the US - so very helpful to see these comparison shots. Personally, despite many tries, I never bonded with the SKX or Turtles due to size... I think the 317 will be a winner for me.


----------



## routewhite (Sep 2, 2016)

In addition to the size, the feature I disliked the most was the small crown. This was inevitable I suppose, given the dimensions. The bezel action was very precise.


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice watch this is! So Seiko do still know to make a diving watch with the crown REALLY at 4 o'clock


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

buddy13 said:


> Nice watch this is! So Seiko do still know to make a diving watch with the crown REALLY at 4 o'clock


no they don't it's past 4 o'clock, looks like 4:21:30 to me...but i don't mind...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

My black ( 317) has arrived, and i am very happy with it so far. Bezel alignment is
exactly as it should be...after 4 hours it hasn't lost or gained a second. It is beautifully
finished. A cursory lume experiment with a uv flashlight showed what looks to be a
good, thick coating of lumibrite, i have a hard time believing the glow won't be durable,
but i'll report on that tomorrow. This watch sits on my wrist ( 6-3/4" to 7" depending
on time of day) perfectly, the case curvature echoes the curve of my wrist perfectly,
i know this can't be the case for everybody, but i'm finding really excellent ergonomics.
I took off the silicone band and put it on a shark mesh which i dulled with scotchbrite,
this is my go-to summer band, and i love the way the weight of the bracelet balances
what would be heavy g-forces from the weight of the watch head. 41 x 46.7 x 12.4 are
really fine dimensions. Bezel action is perfect, good, positive clicks with absolutely no
backplay at all.

I'm turning 64 this year, and i've never had reading glasses, but i can see that i'll be
needing some bright light to set the date. But honestly, i do not care about day/date
displays much, unless we're talking about Kanji, which i just love. So, no complaints
about the date window from me.

so, first impressions, after 4 hours with it, are that if i were ever to have a one-watch
collection ( which is not an aspiration of mine) then this would probably be _THE _watch.
Am i in love? I'd say yes. But, more tomorrow after i've checked that lume overnight.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

routewhite said:


> I bought the SPB317J1 online to try it out. It's a great looking piece but unfortunately too small for me; the strap had two holes left and it looked insubstantial on an 8 inch wrist. Alignment was fine and at 12 o'clock it was approximately two minutes out, which I could live with. I've taken a few comparison pics against popular pieces, which might inform a purchasing decision if you're 'on the fence'.


Funnily enough, I also have a 8 inches wrist (20,5cm). I'll receive mine next week, but it will be OK.

I'm used to wearing 39/40mm watches, without feeling the same as you


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, the lume report is that this is a normal Seiko diver with good lume.
it is not super-brilliant, but the duration is quite good. I charge whichever watch
i wear to sleep in under a reading lamp for a few minutes, this one was quite
bright after charging, no deficiency there...i am an early-to-bed-early-to-rise
kind of guy. lights out at 9pm, good glow. i had a good sleep until nearly 4am,
woke up, the time was clearly legible, and it stayed clearly legible until the sun
came up. I'd place it on a par with my new willard, the 151, and that's a perfectly
fine place to be.

Other people's words mean nothing in this world of increasing complaints. Only
direct experience tells you any kind of truth.


----------



## Greg Bottle (Sep 22, 2021)

I had been weighing up this or the Willard for my next Heritage Seiko, but went with the SPB317J1 for classic Seiko look. Now the wait for the black version begins. I've been quoted 2 weeks.

I wonder if one can get the bracelet as an accessory? Black version is on a rubber strap, which looks good but always like to have the bracelet as well.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

2 weeks? Loads of Uk ADs have them ready to go.

Hilliers has £125 off too at the moment. Still debating it myself



Greg Bottle said:


> I had been weighing up this or the Willard for my next Heritage Seiko, but went with the SPB317J1 for classic Seiko look. Now the wait for the black version begins. I've been quoted 2 weeks.
> 
> I wonder if one can get the bracelet as an accessory? Black version is on a rubber strap, which looks good but always like to have the bracelet as well.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

This isn’t bad looking at all I think - I just took delivery and everything lines up (far as I can tell).


----------



## tfost (May 30, 2020)

MKN said:


> This isn’t bad looking at all I think - I just took delivery and everything lines up (far as I can tell).


Is that a SPB317 (lune looks tan, maybe just the image? Or the strap setting the white balance?)? Either way, good looking combo, congrats!

Edit: I can see that 4:30 date window, so must be a 317


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

ACG said:


> Loads of Uk ADs have them ready to go.


Jealous. They've finally started trickling into US dealers... unfortunately my closest dealer was oversold on reservations... went with one a few states away and now I'm at the mercy of the UPS truck...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

tfost said:


> Is that a SPB317 (lune looks tan, maybe just the image? Or the strap setting the white balance?)? Either way, good looking combo, congrats!
> 
> Edit: I can see that 4:30 date window, so must be a 317


It is. Any change in the look of the lume is a trick of the light


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

I did the inevitable:









SPB153 x SPB317 + SPB185 sapphire. it did require removing the dial feet, and the repositioned crown accounts for the date alignment. I preferred a flat crystal with more substantial bevel and found the diameter matched the MM200's perfectly.

I absolutely love it. Uncle Seiko waffle is a perfect compliment and it wears great on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’m a little underwhelmed by the strength of the lume, I haven’t had a Seiko for a while but this isn’t much more powerful than my Doxa - and that’s saying something.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

JapanJames said:


> The markers are definitely darkened steel on the white one. It was very obvious in person, moving it around in the light, checking at all angles. Same treatment as the hands.


i just got mine today, and when the indices and hands look black, they really look black, 
and when they look reflective, they really look like chrome ( fleetingly.) so, it's a weird mix
on this one, but, i like it, and it all matches. i'd say it looks black 80-85% of the time, but
that 15-20% of the time when it flashes, it really does flash.

i want to add, bezel and chapter ring alignment are perfect on the two that i have, timekeeping
with the first one (317) is within 3 seconds per day, not too shabby. i just sized the bracelet
( easy job, but there are little cylinders that the pins are supposed to penetrate that pop out,
and could easily be lost, i don't think the pin would have the proper fit without these bushings.
not a great design, but, it's a very small thing.)


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

I dislike hype, but i can't help with wishing for some for this watch. It seems to deserve some.
I know it's early days with watches just getting to customers in the states. Could it be that the original 
was like Seiko's middle child anyway....I just want validation probably 🙃 but i can't help thinking if other
brands done such a stellar reissue we'd be knee deep in hype.

Just to be clear...If you didn't guess... love my watch 😍


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

brownmarky said:


> I dislike hype, but i can't help with wishing for some for this watch. It seems to deserve some.


I guess I don't want a load of other strangers telling me my choice was the "right" one, especially as lots of those people (when it comes to hype) I know _for sure_ I will have absolutely stone-cold zero in common with - and wouldn't want my watch in common with them either.

I also dislike hype, and I would want it as far away from my stuff as possible. The fewer idiots know about this rather nice reissue, the better!


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I guess I don't want a load of other strangers telling me my choice was the "right" one, especially as lots of those people (when it comes to hype) I know _for sure_ I will have absolutely stone-cold zero in common with - and wouldn't want my watch in common with them either.
> 
> I also dislike hype, and I would want it as far away from my stuff as possible. The fewer idiots know about this rather nice reissue, the better!


Yep gold mate, words of wisdom.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

A nice 3 week update video on the 313


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Seiko puts date at 3 with fractional lume index in the minute track - people complain.
> Seiko puts date at 4:30 with full lume plot at 3 - people complain.
> You can be sure that if Seiko stepped outside of tradition and did a no-date - people complain.
> Seiko drops ISO "Diver's" rating to do date at 3, no index - people complain.
> ...


Absolute truth. I usually hate date windows at 4 too, but they did a great job with this one. In the metal it’s not even noticeable.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

For anyone wondering- 41mm case but 39mm bezel. This watch wears AMAZING for people who have been wishing for a smaller size cushion case/turtle like Seiko diver. It’s also very slim on wrist. Will definitely get the 317 black on strap and put it on a glorious FKM rubber until inevitably uncle Seiko comes out with a bracelet option. The Z199 bracelet for this watch wold be perfect, already asking him about it.


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> For anyone wondering- 41mm case but 39mm bezel. This watch wears AMAZING for people who have been wishing for a smaller size cushion case/turtle like Seiko diver. It’s also very slim on wrist. Will definitely get the 317 black on strap and put it on a glorious FKM rubber until inevitably uncle Seiko comes out with a bracelet option. The Z199 bracelet for this watch wold be perfect, already asking him about it.


It simply does wear AMAZING. So comfy on a rubber strap.18 days on the wrist, don't want to take it off. Never thought of a Z199 bracelet for it, was hoping for a H-link but mmm got me thinking, choices choices


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

How is the timekeeping on your watch?


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

MKN said:


> How is the timekeeping on your watch?


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

The variance is getting wider lately with +10sec to -15sec, but overall very happy, but still early days.


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## jkadushin (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone hear from any US ADs on the arrival of the 317 (black dial)? The 2 UK based retailers won't ship this watch outside the EU and i've checked probably a dozen US based ADs and the price is either way higher or still on pre-order.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

jkadushin said:


> Anyone hear from any US ADs on the arrival of the 317 (black dial)? The 2 UK based retailers won't ship this watch outside the EU and i've checked probably a dozen US based ADs and the price is either way higher or still on pre-order.


ADs charging over MSRP? I didn't think Seiko dealers could do that. I tried three US dealers a few weeks ago - two were already full on preorders and weren't taking more, but the third ("Little Treasury" in Maryland) processed the order quickly and shipped it out last Thursday... I should be getting it in a few hours. Great shop, and didn't even charge extra for shipping.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

brownmarky said:


> View attachment 16786285


Thats not a bad average. But with considerable variance on either side I see below.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

brownmarky said:


> It simply does wear AMAZING. So comfy on a rubber strap.18 days on the wrist, don't want to take it off. Never thought of a Z199 bracelet for it, was hoping for a H-link but mmm got me thinking, choices choices


i bought a black one from here in the states, and a white one from japan, with the bracelet,
and i'm swapping the bracelet between the two of them, and i like it better on the black than
the white...of course, the white dialled watch with the bracelet, from japan, was a good deal
cheaper, too  i don't regret buying both, and i think the resale market will be strong if you
feel like you over-did it. i did a huge purge earlier this year, so for me, this was almost nothing


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally - my 317 arrived! Had a hard time finding a US west coast AD to respond to my calls/emails - ordered from a great dealer in Maryland (Little Treasury Jewelers) who quickly shipped it out as soon as they got it last week - just arrived on my lunch break.

It's exactly what I was hoping for - vintage diver feel, better size and thickness than the SKX or Turtle, no weird hands or odd bezel textures of more modern Seikos, and the 20mm lugs are the icing on the cake (works great on the SRPE61's signed NATO shown here). I really like the rectangular indices vs. the original's square - keeps with the smaller/thinner feel, and even the new date window works great (you only see it when you're looking for it - otherwise it feels more like a no-date, which I really like).

I just sold my previous daily Pelagos - a fantastic watch no doubt, but it always felt too chunky, especially on a strap. This feels perfect.

I think it could use better lume, and I hoped the outer facet of the case was polished instead of brushed (though brushed does fit better with the simple/rugged vintage diver mentality)... but that's about it. Is it worth $900? It's debatable... but good 6105-8000s have skyrocketed and are harder to come by, and nothing else in the lineup hits these proportions and design details out of the box without modding. A lot of people have been waiting for this "re-release", and I think they'll be very happy.


----------



## Shadowagent88 (May 5, 2020)

Anyone find another bracelet to fit? Something from uncle seiko, perhaps?


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

peterr said:


> i bought a black one from here in the states, and a white one from japan, with the bracelet,
> and i'm swapping the bracelet between the two of them, and i like it better on the black than
> the white...of course, the white dialled watch with the bracelet, from japan, was a good deal
> cheaper, too  i don't regret buying both, and i think the resale market will be strong if you
> feel like you over-did it. i did a huge purge earlier this year, so for me, this was almost nothing


 I like it, very tempting i must say. would love to try that bracelet also. And brilliant watch maths by the way we can make any purchase a win win.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys: correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143 etc in terms of the bezel, dial, and possibly lume. It appears to be finished on par with the SKX series.

I'm fine with that, although it makes the asking price more difficult to swallow. If I'm right, there should be more distance between the price for the slim divers and the SPB143. Like, these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

DCOmegafan said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143... it appears to be finished on par with the SKX series... these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


Honestly, I think both could be seen as overpriced for what they are, but neither are that different from one another, and while both are a step up from an SKX, it's not by that much. The 143's dial feels a little more premium with the sunburst effect (though my $99 SNXS79 has the same treatment), and the 143's insert has that nice engraved appearance, but the bezel itself feels the same (and is prone to the same misalignment). The hands, indices, overall case/construction quality feels the same... I think the lume is the same as well based on pics, but I haven't seen them side by side in person yet. Both are beholden to the 6R35's wide tolerances.

We got spoiled with those many years of cheap SKX's... Seiko seems to be doing very well with their current business model, but it is tougher (at least for the old timers) to swallow these higher prices/lower value ratios across the board.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

DCOmegafan said:


> Guys: correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143 etc in terms of the bezel, dial, and possibly lume. It appears to be finished on par with the SKX series.
> 
> I'm fine with that, although it makes the asking price more difficult to swallow.
> If I'm right, there should be more distance between the price for the slim
> divers and the SPB143. Like, these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


well, i think you're really wrong, and i've had an spb143 etc. the lume on
the 143 is significantly weaker, and i am a lume freak, i send watches to
everest for reluming if they're sub-par. this new one is not sub-par at all,
as measured by being able to tell the time all through the night. and, this 
is not an skx. i bought an spb143 oem dial recently too, returned it due
to really dim lume. the lume on my two is not weak at all, standard seiko
torch quality.

bezel and chapter ring alignment are perfect on the 2 that i've got. time
keeping is excellent.

i have no complaints, besides the fact that i hate diashield and i'd rather
have a plain steel case,
like on an skx


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

DCOmegafan said:


> Guys: correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143 etc in terms of the bezel, dial, and possibly lume. It appears to be finished on par with the SKX series.
> 
> I'm fine with that, although it makes the asking price more difficult to swallow. If I'm right, there should be more distance between the price for the slim divers and the SPB143. Like, these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


I don't feel it's a step below. Part of the charm with this watch is it's a understated tool diver, very much inline with the original. Not much fancy pants stuff going on or bells and whistles . I'm good with the fit and finish, its feels quality to me.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got my 317. I really like it, it'll be a great do anything watch. I threw it on a tropic, but will probably grab a waffle strap for it.









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowagent88 (May 5, 2020)

Where can you pick up a SPB317 in the states? Any sites that offer it aside from Toppers?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jswing said:


> Just got my 317. I really like it, it'll be a great do anything watch. I threw it on a tropic, but will probably grab a waffle strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats amigo 
Looks good on the Tropic too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

DCOmegafan said:


> Guys: correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143 etc in terms of the bezel, dial, and possibly lume. It appears to be finished on par with the SKX series.
> 
> I'm fine with that, although it makes the asking price more difficult to swallow. If I'm right, there should be more distance between the price for the slim divers and the SPB143. Like, these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


I waited to get my 317 today to respond. I already have an SPB143 to compare it to. You're not wrong in some respects. The 143 is more refined than the 317, with it's beautiful sunburst dial and nicely finished brushed/polished case. The 143s bezel is a bit more upscale being brushed steel vs aluminum. But it really depends on what you're looking for. I love my 143, but I also really like this 317. It feels like a watch I can do anything with, and it'll only look better with some character. As for pricing it doesn't feel overpriced to me, and it's definitely several steps above an SKX. Bottom line is to me both the 143 and 317 are excellent modern interpretations of classic vintage Seikos and while the 143 is a bit more upscale, they don't really feel that far apart to me in terms of value.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jswing said:


> I waited to get my 317 today to respond. I already have an SPB143 to compare it to. You're not wrong in some respects. The 143 is more refined than the 317, with it's beautiful sunburst dial and nicely finished brushed/polished case. The 143s bezel is a bit more upscale being brushed steel vs aluminum. But it really depends on what you're looking for. I love my 143, but I also really like this 317. It feels like a watch I can do anything with, and it'll only look better with some character. As for pricing it doesn't feel overpriced to me, and it's definitely several steps above an SKX. Bottom line is to me both the 143 and 317 are excellent modern interpretations of classic vintage Seikos and while the 143 is a bit more upscale, they don't really feel that far apart to me in terms of value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


i agree nwith what you're writing, but i'd add in how chunky the 143 felt at 14mm,
i never could get over that, and it never sat on my wrist well, but the 317 really feels
at home there, at an almost 2mm thinner thickness.

i would want to dull down the sparkliness ( if that's a word) of the 317 to make it feel 
more toolish. as far as price goes, if it were overpriced, not many would be buying it.
i was like, " take my money, please, twice."


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Shadowagent88 said:


> Where can you pick up a SPB317 in the states? Any sites that offer it aside from Toppers?


The Seiko Luxe website lists all the US dealers - most don't have the watch on their websites because it's too new. Gotta go old school and just call 'em. I used Little Treasury in MD and they delivered for free.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

peterr said:


> i agree nwith what you're writing, but i'd add in how chunky the 143 felt at 14mm,
> i never could get over that, and it never sat on my wrist well, but the 317 really feels
> at home there, at an almost 2mm thinner thickness.
> 
> ...


I forgot about the difference in the thickness but you're right, the 143 is noticeably thicker. The 317 does wear really well.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

DCOmegafan said:


> Guys: correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143 etc in terms of the bezel, dial, and possibly lume. It appears to be finished on par with the SKX series.
> 
> I'm fine with that, although it makes the asking price more difficult to swallow. If I'm right, there should be more distance between the price for the slim divers and the SPB143. Like, these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


based purely on the pictures it seems to be not as nice as my SPB077.. I still like it though


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

DCOmegafan said:


> Guys: correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143 etc in terms of the bezel, dial, and possibly lume. It appears to be finished on par with the SKX series.
> 
> I'm fine with that, although it makes the asking price more difficult to swallow. If I'm right, there should be more distance between the price for the slim divers and the SPB143. Like, these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


I had a chance to try 317 on the wrist today and it does feel subpar to 143 or 153 I owned in the past. The case design is very simplistic, fully brushed and simply looks bland. The case shape is also a bit miss for me, the lugs are too long which makes the case looks like "H" on the wrist. I didn't like it. Additionally, the bezel appears a bit like glued to flat bottom of the case. Willard with similar shape looks way better to my eye.


----------



## Skarstime (6 mo ago)

DCOmegafan said:


> Guys: correct me if I'm wrong, but this watch is a step below the SPB143 etc in terms of the bezel, dial, and possibly lume. It appears to be finished on par with the SKX series.
> 
> I'm fine with that, although it makes the asking price more difficult to swallow. If I'm right, there should be more distance between the price for the slim divers and the SPB143. Like, these should be $600. Or, am I wrong?


Having owned the SPB143, the Willard, SKXs and now the SPB3I7 I think the 317 fits in well with its re-issue siblings. Yes, the design is somewhat simpler that the SPB143 with no chamfered edges and no sunburst dial, but the finish as such is on the same level. And of all these models, the 317 is by far the watch that sits most comfortable on my 7.5 inch wrist. The movement is so far running at 0 spd… but I know that that just means that I was lucky. The accuracy of these movements in general is not great.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I think the 317 is very nice and it’s proving to be a very nice daily companion.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Happy with my 317. Sits happily alongside my 143, 185 and 151.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MKN said:


>


What’s the strap you got there? Not the new Zulu Diver Tropic?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

konners said:


> What’s the strap you got there? Not the new Zulu Diver Tropic?


No it’s not. It’s from Cheapest Nato Straps, I’m not sure what they call it but it’s on their site and very cheap indeed. It’s not bad but a little on the short side.


----------



## SirVantes (Oct 15, 2016)

MKN said:


> No it’s not. It’s from Cheapest Nato Straps, I’m not sure what they call it but it’s on their site and very cheap indeed. It’s not bad but a little on the short side.


Did you have any problem with the spring bars diameter? Which one did you use? the ones from Seiko are usually thicker than some rubber straps.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

SirVantes said:


> Did you have any problem with the spring bars diameter? Which one did you use? the ones from Seiko are usually thicker than some rubber straps.


Watchgecko do 2mm divers bars if you’re struggling to get the seiko dive bars in a strap


----------



## icenoir (Jul 24, 2006)

brownmarky said:


> I've had my SPB317 for 4 days now, and am loving it. Seiko have hit the sweet spot with this case its wears so nicely on the wrist, smaller then stated i feel. The dial has the perfect balance of indices, hands and text with lovely light play.
> I have to say big fan of that date window also, looks a bit weird in photos but great in reality you only see it when you need it.
> All lines up and after for 4 days its only 3.5 seconds slow  me a my big mouth you watch tomorrow it'll
> be 35 seconds slow..
> ...


Which waffle strap?


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

More visually appealing to SPB143. Didn’t get to see one on the engineer bracelet.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SirVantes said:


> Did you have any problem with the spring bars diameter? Which one did you use? the ones from Seiko are usually thicker than some rubber straps.


I actually use scurfa spring bars. The ends fit perfectly


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

icenoir said:


> Which waffle strap?


Uncle Seiko


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Aaaaaugh can't decide between the 3 options!!!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’d vote for the 317


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Btw, did anyone ask Uncle Seiko about a bracelet for these models?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Could you advise the best deal on spb317???some sg vendor has it but almost 900usd... Seems a bit steep. Thy

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought mine for 600$ from a DK vendor called watchia.com
They have a pretty good summer sale presently. I’m not sure if they have more 317s though


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

bricem13 said:


> Could you advise the best deal on spb317???some sg vendor has it but almost 900usd... Seems a bit steep. Thy
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


Try this 









Seiko Prospex SBDC173 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex SBDC173. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

There's a great deal on a 317 in the marketplace right now.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

My gilt slim just came in. Impressions: I really, really like it. You get that iconic Turtle-esque cushion case without none of the bulk. Wears insanely well.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

The honeymoon continues.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

TheJubs said:


> The honeymoon continues.
> 
> View attachment 16820213


How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

TheJubs said:


> My gilt slim just came in.


Mine is en route on the DHL truck as I type this 😁


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

schumway said:


> How do you like the bracelet?


It's not that bad. Comfy and pretty solid. Doesn't feel flimsy. This is my first time with an engineer bracelet, and from the pictures, I wasn't feeling it aesthetic-wise, but in person, I'm actually kind of digging the look of it now. Nice change of pace from the usual oyster bracelets I'm used to. I usually swap in rubber straps for my divers, so I may end up doing that in the future, but for now, I'm content with the bracelet on.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Verdict: 🥁🥁🥁🥁
.
.
.
I love it!!!!

Perfect size for my tiny 6.25” wrist. Bracelet is well constructed. No bezel alignment issues. Thickness (or lack thereof) is also great, not at all top heavy, s/b great on a nato too.

Finally a higher end (yet still affordable) Seiko diver that fits comfortably on my wrist. The date placement is also barely noticeable, doesn’t detract from the dial. They really nailed it. I can see this getting a lot of wrist time in days and months to come.

Now if only they can somehow transplant these dimensions on a GS fitted with a high beat or Springdrive movement with a ceramic bezel… I may just get over trying to acquire a new submariner.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Gilt on Natos


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

How does this wear compared to the SPB151? I've got a skinny 6.25" wrist so the thinner case has appeal, but I've read several accounts that the Willard has a better curve to it and hugs the wrist a bit better.

Willard can also be had cheaper used right now, but that gilt dial with a bracelet is so tempting...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

chesterworks said:


> How does this wear compared to the SPB151? I've got a skinny 6.25" wrist so the thinner case has appeal, but I've read several accounts that the Willard has a better curve to it and hugs the wrist a bit better.
> 
> Willard can also be had cheaper used right now, but that gilt dial with a bracelet is so tempting...


This wears beautifully on a smaller wrist. I've had both this and the Willard and this wears much, much better on a small wrist. You barely know you're wearing it. Well, I got the 317 on rubber, you may notice you're wearing it on the bracelet if you're getting the gilt version, but still the size will be perfect for you.


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

I’m surprised this is not talked about more amongst the pundits 
This is such a nice watch.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The SPB317J1 are finally available in Canada from Halifax Watch Company, ordered one this morning.

Haven't bought a watch in three years, very excited !


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

That gilt one looks so good! I was considering the white one but now...


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

impalass said:


> The SPB317J1 are finally available in Canada from Halifax Watch Company, ordered one this morning.
> 
> Haven't bought a watch in three years, very excited !


This is very temping and the price is right at 1175cad 
I haven’t bought a watch in several years myself 
I was hoping to see one in person before making a decision however


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

SkxRobbie said:


> I’m surprised this is not talked about more amongst the pundits
> This is such a nice watch.


It definitely should be talked about more. This thing just oozes classic Seiko looks and presence.


----------



## mr_chen (May 22, 2017)

Anyone having issues with their crown/ crown tube on these? Mine feels like it's cross threaded already but I've only set the time once since wearing it. The first few turns trying to screw the crown back in feel very crunchy and stiff. I'm sometimes needing to pull the crown all the way and start over as if the threads aren't seating properly together.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

mr chen my SPB317 is due to arrive Monday so I can't compare yet but am wondering is it's just a matter of turning the crown counter clockwise a bit till you feel it click and then screwing it down clockwise.

The crown threading may be a little dirty, cleaning the threads with dental floss should fix it right up. Whether these measure are acceptable or not is another matter.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

I thought I wont be getting anymore Seiko until that amazing white dial with darken markers came along... what a mesmerising sight to behold! I gave in and got one... It will be a good add to give the white polar explorer a break.


----------



## mr_chen (May 22, 2017)

impalass said:


> mr chen my SPB317 is due to arrive Monday so I can't compare yet but am wondering is it's just a matter of turning the crown counter clockwise a bit till you feel it click and then screwing it down clockwise. The crown threading may be a little dirty, cleaning the threads with dental floss should fix it right up. Whether these measure are acceptable or hot is another matter.


 Hmm you may be right. I would say that I'm spoiled as my other screw-down crowns are Omegas but even my one cheapie watch has smoother threading than this spb317.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

mr_chen said:


> ... but even my one cheapie watch has smoother threading than this spb317.


Interesting. My crown feels fine (so far) - positive engagement, smooth opening/closing. Hope it stays that way.

My only complaint so far is the movement - the first week it was averaging +15s/day but would go +1m/day(!) resting dial-up (as I've read on other 6R35 threads, it definitely seems to speed up as the reserve winds down). 

Now a few weeks in it's slowed down to about +5s/day in regular wear, and if I store it dial-down its about +20s when sitting a few days - good enough (can't really be an accuracy snob with a stock Seiko)... the long reserve is kind of nice, just wish it didn't speed up so much when not being worn.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mr_chen said:


> Anyone having issues with their crown/ crown tube on these? Mine feels like it's cross threaded already but I've only set the time once since wearing it. The first few turns trying to screw the crown back in feel very crunchy and stiff. I'm sometimes needing to pull the crown all the way and start over as if the threads aren't seating properly together.


My crown isn’t the best, but not the worst either. I have to turn it anti-clockwise before I turn it clockwise, or else the threads may not engage and forcing it would cross thread. I’ve had this on Seikos before and it appears not uncommon (thanks Seiko). The dental floss trick has helped previously, but yet to try it here so can’t comment. Might give it a go though and see if it improves.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jconli1 said:


> Interesting. My crown feels fine (so far) - positive engagement, smooth opening/closing. Hope it stays that way.
> 
> My only complaint so far is the movement - the first week it was averaging +15s/day but would go +1m/day(!) resting dial-up (as I've read on other 6R35 threads, it definitely seems to speed up as the reserve winds down).
> 
> Now a few weeks in it's slowed down to about +5s/day in regular wear, and if I store it dial-down its about +20s when sitting a few days - good enough (can't really be an accuracy snob with a stock Seiko)... the long reserve is kind of nice, just wish it didn't speed up so much when not being worn.


My movement is generally pretty good. If placed face down over night it keeps the speed up in check. Though when it’s low on reserve it does speed up quite a bit - had the watch running for a couple of weeks or so (barely worn but enough top up juice to keep it alive). When I came to reset it was about 10mins out. It’s nice that Seiko offer these long power reserves, but it’s useless when the last 24hours of juice have the watch speeding up massively!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I’ve also just noticed, for the first for me at least on Seiko diver’s, the wave emblem on the caseback sits pretty much flush with the caseback.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Day 4, -5s. Not too shabby


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I wonder what other colours this model will come in? Black inky dial with a green bezel would be an immediate buy for me.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My SPB317 has arrived and I'm very pleased with it, everything lines up perfectly and the crown action is as it should be.

The date plays well in the 4:30 position, it disappears on the dial till you need it and with the big marker at 3:00, it's like owning a no date diver, a bonus for me.

The size is great, nice to have a non chunky diver option and it doesn't any more retro than the beautiful lines of the 6105 8000 being brought back to life. 

A quick lazy pic ...,


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

I've got an SPB313 on the way. 

I agonized about whether to go slim turtle or SPB237. I love the cushion case and the awesome dial texture on the Willard, but I was ultimately persuaded to go slim turtle because the smaller dimensions better suit my smaller wrist. And, frankly, Gnomon has the SPB313 with bracelet for $50 cheaper than the Willard with two NATOs. What a deal!

Already have my Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap waiting.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

chesterworks said:


> I've got an SPB313 on the way.
> 
> I agonized about whether to go slim turtle or SPB237. I love the cushion case and the awesome dial texture on the Willard, but I was ultimately persuaded to go slim turtle because the smaller dimensions better suit my smaller wrist. And, frankly, Gnomon has the SPB313 with bracelet for $50 cheaper than the Willard with two NATOs. What a deal!
> 
> Already have my Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap waiting.


I've heard good things about Gnomon, have you worked with them before and any idea about import fees?


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Just received mine on August 13th, as a birthday gift from my wife. I saw it the weekend before while we were out shopping and she immediately dismissed it with "It looks like all your other watches." Receiving it was a nice surprise. 
I was interested in the trio from the first press release, and very impressed with this watch upon seeing it in person. Although it initially looked a little small on my 7.25" wrist, I've quickly grown used to it and the low profile is definitely appreciated. It is more comfortable on the wrist than my other, larger Seiko divers. The contrast of the polished indices and hands with the matte dial and brushed case is also something I enjoy.
Mine has gained 17 seconds over the first 55 hours of daily wear and being stored dial up over night.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

That white dial is indeed stunning and super legible, with the darken hands and black border markers.... on par with a white explorer.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Skyjuice said:


> That white dial is indeed stunning and super legible, with the darken hands and black border markers.... on par with a white explorer.
> 
> View attachment 16832664


I still have to see an SPB313 in person. I’m honestly still not convinced the hour markers have darkened surrounds. All the photos I’ve seen look like they’re just polished/chrome. It’s easy to get chrome markers to look black when you stick a black camera in front of them and start taking pictures.

Even the brochure Seiko puts out shows the markers as being a bright chrome finish: https://www.seikowatches.com/global...s/prospex/brochure2022/pdf/PROSPEX_turtle.pdf

Still thinking about getting one of these as the price is slightly lower than what my SPB143 cost. Still feel they’re too similar to each other though. The aluminum bezel insert and square hour markers are turn-offs for me, but the bracelet is intriguing.


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone have any info as to when we can expect bracelet options from Uncle Seiko?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Liscon said:


> Anyone have any info as to when we can expect bracelet options from Uncle Seiko?


Probably not any time soon. Not even a guarantee he'll make bracelet options for this, as he also doesn't even have any bracelet options for the MM200.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Liscon said:


> Anyone have any info as to when we can expect bracelet options from Uncle Seiko?


Write to him and ask. It’ll show interest in the model. 
I’ve written him to ask but heard nothing yet.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

In the wild


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I still have to see an SPB313 in person. I’m honestly still not convinced the hour markers have darkened surrounds. All the photos I’ve seen look like they’re just polished/chrome. It’s easy to get chrome markers to look black when you stick a black camera in front of them and start taking pictures.


I understand what you are saying. It is darken steel and this alone makes it super legible. Only at certain angle you can see it is still steel, just like the photo in the Seiko brochure. Regardless it is still very legible compare to other white dial normal steel borders..i.e. SPB213.

See this youtube link for better clarification.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Skyjuice said:


> I understand what you are saying. It is darken steel and this alone makes it super legible. Only at certain angle you can see it is still steel, just like the photo in the Seiko brochure. Regardless it is still very legible compare to other white dial normal steel borders..i.e. SPB213.
> 
> See this youtube link for better clarification.


Thanks for the link. The black surrounds show up better in that video compared to the SPB213.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Just picked one up. Feels great. Great size for a casual diver.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Everything seems to line up.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Thanks for the link. The black surrounds show up better in that video compared to the SPB213.


Not sure if this would help. Took this photo under sunlight at approximately 45 degree angle. You can barely see light reflection from the darken steel hands and markers. Super legible.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> I've heard good things about Gnomon, have you worked with them before and any idea about import fees?


This was my first time working with them. SPB313 ordered on 8/11. It's here in my hands a week later, no import fee unless DHL is just waiting to send me a bill later.

As for the watch design itself, my first impression is that it's... kind of faultless? Like it kind of feels like the platonic ideal of what a Seiko diver should be. Great size. Great legibility. Drawing on the cushion-style turtle case while being constrained. I love the 4:30 date because it makes the information available without compromising the symmetry of the dial.

Still getting used to the peculiarities of the crown and the watch accuracy app has it at +10 s/d, but we'll see.















Fits my 6.25" wrist really well. I had been considering a Willard as an alternative... and I feel like there's kind of room in a collection for both? This guy is so svelte and streamlined as to almost disappear on-wrist. I think the more organic shape and shoulders of the Willard give it more personality.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Averaging +4.6 s/d after 11 days. More than happy to take that.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Just checked mine, I'm at -25s a week later. -3.6s/d avg

& Received my first compliment at the farmers' market today 😁. I think the last time someone in the wild complimented a watch on my wrist was in 2015 😆


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Four days in and the 317 is at +10 a day for now.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine is at +12 per day. I’m lucky, I’d rather it be fast than slow.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm at -6 after 48 hours... so -3 s/d.


----------



## nickjust (Mar 12, 2020)

jconli1 said:


> Interesting. My crown feels fine (so far) - positive engagement, smooth opening/closing. Hope it stays that way.
> 
> My only complaint so far is the movement - the first week it was averaging +15s/day but would go +1m/day(!) resting dial-up (as I've read on other 6R35 threads, it definitely seems to speed up as the reserve winds down).
> 
> Now a few weeks in it's slowed down to about +5s/day in regular wear, and if I store it dial-down its about +20s when sitting a few days - good enough (can't really be an accuracy snob with a stock Seiko)... the long reserve is kind of nice, just wish it didn't speed up so much when not being worn.


I've found with the 6r movements that best not to let them wind down too much, they perform much better on a full wind


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine is + 2,5 spd and I’m wearing it constantly. It’s running very stable but I think it would vary quite a lot if I took it off and let it run down for a bit. 
I’m really enjoying the watch though.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

I wore other watches for a couple days and came back and my SPB313 had gone from -10 to +50. Don't totally understand the point of the 70-hour reserve, but I suppose coming back to a watch still running after the weekend is pretty compelling, even if you're forfeiting the accuracy from the 2824-2 movements Seiko insists these 6Rs are competing with.

One thing I don't like that I don't think I've seen discussed in this thread is the diver's extension on the bracelet. Now I shortened the bracelet quite a bit because I have smaller wrists and maybe this doesn't happen with beefier wrists. But I find the extension adds a kind of sharp point of articulation to the clasp. It's not a huge deal and I only see it when I look at it. But instead of fitting smoothly around the underside of my wrist, it kind of sits at a 45-degree angle. Will probably try shifting a link from the extension side later to see if that helps.


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

Could Seiko do away with the ridiculous extensions and simply add a rubber strap to the box in order to comply with ISO? 
Also I cannot speak to the 6R movements but my less expensive Seiko’s are much more accurate when worn permanently.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

chesterworks said:


> I wore other watches for a couple days and came back and my SPB313 had gone from -10 to +50. *Don't totally understand the point of the 70-hour reserve, but I suppose coming back to a watch still running after the weekend is pretty compelling, even if you're forfeiting the accuracy from the 2824-2 movements Seiko insists these 6Rs are competing with.*
> 
> One thing I don't like that I don't think I've seen discussed in this thread is the diver's extension on the bracelet. Now I shortened the bracelet quite a bit because I have smaller wrists and maybe this doesn't happen with beefier wrists. But I find the extension adds a kind of sharp point of articulation to the clasp. It's not a huge deal and I only see it when I look at it. But instead of fitting smoothly around the underside of my wrist, it kind of sits at a 45-degree angle. Will probably try shifting a link from the extension side later to see if that helps.


I mean at least the 6r's don't break when you handwind it.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone own a slim turtle and a SPB Willard on a bracelet? I’ve been looking at Uncle Seiko bracelets and I’m squinting at the Willard Z199 to guess if it would fit..


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SkxRobbie said:


> Could Seiko do away with the ridiculous extensions and simply add a rubber strap to the box in order to comply with ISO?
> Also I cannot speak to the 6R movements but my less expensive Seiko’s are much more accurate when worn permanently.


There is absolutely NOTHING in ISO6425 standards that requires a dive extension on a metal bracelet. Plenty of companies including a citizen make ISO complaint divers with no extensions on the bracelet.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

chesterworks said:


> I wore other watches for a couple days and came back and my SPB313 had gone from -10 to +50. Don't totally understand the point of the 70-hour reserve, but I suppose coming back to a watch still running after the weekend is pretty compelling, even if you're forfeiting the accuracy from the 2824-2 movements Seiko insists these 6Rs are competing with.
> 
> One thing I don't like that I don't think I've seen discussed in this thread is the diver's extension on the bracelet. Now I shortened the bracelet quite a bit because I have smaller wrists and maybe this doesn't happen with beefier wrists. But I find the extension adds a kind of sharp point of articulation to the clasp. It's not a huge deal and I only see it when I look at it. But instead of fitting smoothly around the underside of my wrist, it kind of sits at a 45-degree angle. Will probably try shifting a link from the extension side later to see if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 16850932


the fix for this is to replace it with the mm300 clasp. That’s what I did


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> There is absolutely NOTHING in ISO6425 standards that requires a dive extension on a metal bracelet. Plenty of companies including a citizen make ISO complaint divers with no extensions on the bracelet.


I stand corrected. I assumed the divers extention was part of the compliance. An unadjustable divers extension puzzles me


----------



## nickjust (Mar 12, 2020)

MKN said:


> Does anyone own a slim turtle and a SPB Willard on a bracelet? I’ve been looking at Uncle Seiko bracelets and I’m squinting at the Willard Z199 to guess if it would fit..


Would love to know the answer this this definitively. However my hunch is that it wouldn't fit as the Willard looks to have a slight curve on the end link, whereas the SPB31x is a straight end link.


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

I do not own a 6R35 but my Seiko automatics like to be worn 24/7
As I rotate them they start to loose accuracy


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

nickjust said:


> Would love to know the answer this this definitively. However my hunch is that it wouldn't fit as the Willard looks to have a slight curve on the end link, whereas the SPB31x is a straight end link.


It won’t fit. But I just got word from Uncle Seiko that he is working on something for the slim turtle (I suggested the h-link already available for the 6105) but he could not say anything about when unfortunately


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

So I finally made it to Toppers to try these on.

Very nice in the flesh 



















In the end I had to give them a pass. It’s probably just me, but they wear quite small for my taste in divers. 
I guess I’m too used to wearing 43mm-45mm divers/Pilots. When I tried on the Darth Tuna, it just felt perfect for me


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I keep wearing mine everyday - I’m a big fan. It has every good aspect of the spb777 and none of the bad.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Thats a shame! Looks great on your wrist.


Spring-Diver said:


> So I finally made it to Toppers to try these on.
> 
> Very nice in the flesh
> 
> ...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Disco240 said:


> Thats a shame! Looks great on your wrist.


Thanks 

I’ve been wearing my 836 it’s 43mm and a large dial. So maybe that’s what threw me off?
The Seiko’s dial looks like a quarter and the Sinn’s is a silver dollar.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks
> 
> I’ve been wearing my 836 it’s 43mm and a large dial. So maybe that’s what threw me off?
> The Seiko’s dial looks like a quarter and the Sinn’s is a silver dollar.
> ...


The legibility of the 836 is superb and tough to beat, regardless of brand. Haven’t worn mine in a while, as I need to send in to have crystal replaced since outer antireflective coating is peeling back big time.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> The legibility of the 836 is superb and tough to beat, regardless of brand. Haven’t worn mine in a while, as I need to send in to have crystal replaced since outer antireflective coating is peeling back big time.


Agreed! That’s a total bummer. I’ll see you on the Sinn forum with its new crystal


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

I was doing some window shopping at my local AD in Burlingame CA and couldn’t resist the 317. I needed a diver that I can abuse a bit and this seemed like a perfect fit. Really happy with the purchase and of course started to play around with different straps (benefit of a 20mm lug width). I like the comfort of the OEM strap that it came with but find the metal keeper to be irritating my skin a bit. Artem strap I have it on now is my favorite so far


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

Mpnunes said:


> I was doing some window shopping at my local AD in Burlingame CA and couldn’t resist the 317. I needed a diver that I can abuse a bit and this seemed like a perfect fit. Really happy with the purchase and of course started to play around with different straps (benefit of a 20mm lug width). I like the comfort of the OEM strap that it came with but find the metal keeper to be irritating my skin a bit. Artem strap I have it on now is my favorite so far


I love mine, currently got it on a black Tropic strap.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Liscon said:


> I love mine, currently got it on a black Tropic strap.
> View attachment 16873692


That looks great. Is it the original Tropic or different brand? How comfortable is it?


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

Mpnunes said:


> That looks great. Is it the original Tropic or different brand? How comfortable is it?


Yes it's an original Tropic strap.

The strap itself is very comfortable and pliable but I have a smaller than average wrist (6.5 inches) and there is a little extra material but that's what the keepers are for.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Liscon said:


> Yes it's an original Tropic strap.
> 
> The strap itself is very comfortable and pliable but I have a smaller than average wrist (6.5 inches) and there is a little extra material but that's what the keepers are for.


That one might be a winner. I’ll check it out


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Any info if someone makes an OG style "Type1" beveled sapphires for these?


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

Liscon said:


> Yes it's an original Tropic strap.
> 
> Is it possible to insert the spring bars of original seiko?


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

Is it possible to insert the original seiko spring bars on the tropic strap?


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

angelo red said:


> Is it possible to insert the original seiko spring bars on the tropic strap?


I'm not sure mate as I purchased a set of these spring bars to go with the strap.









Replacement Spring Bars For Diver's Watches


This is a set of 3 pieces of KSSFP Spring Bars. They have thicker tips than the usual spring bars and they are designed for diver's watches. The bars themselves are 2mm in diameter, slightly thicker than a regular spring bar. The bar diameter is 2mm and the tips are 1.1mm diameter. While you are...




www.watchgecko.com





They have a similar "fat" 1.1mm tip which fits the wider lug holes found on Seiko watches. This stops the rattle you get when you fit narrow tip spring bars to Seiko divers.

I think they are sold on eBay as well but I don't have a link.


----------



## n17spurs (Dec 1, 2018)

Looking to pick one up myself and curious to know what sort of accuracy people are averaging?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

angelo red said:


> Is it possible to insert the original seiko spring bars on the tropic strap?


It is but if you want to ever take them out and use it on another watch you will destroy the fat boy spring bar in doing so. It happened when I tried to remove them from the strap that was on this masterpiece.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

n17spurs said:


> Looking to pick one up myself and curious to know what sort of accuracy people are averaging?


Mine has been steadily getting more accurate. I’ve worn it non-stop for about a month and it’s just over half a second fast per day.


----------



## Liscon (Sep 26, 2021)

n17spurs said:


> Looking to pick one up myself and curious to know what sort of accuracy people are averaging?


I think mine is around 5-10 seconds fast a day which isnt great but I can happily live with it.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I am absolutely loving this watch!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

WastedYears said:


> I am absolutely loving this watch!
> 
> View attachment 16878586


It IS nice..


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Are you guys happy with the legibility on your 313s? I had a 213 but sold it because half the time the hands completely disappeared (to my old eyes anyway). Is the "darkened steel" a winner?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Watchcap said:


> Are you guys happy with the legibility on your 313s? I had a 213 but sold it because half the time the hands completely disappeared (to my old eyes anyway). Is the "darkened steel" a winner?


Absolutely happy. Only when I look at the watch from a very flat angle does it become an issue, and most of that has to do with the reflections on the crystal than with the hands themselves.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Watchcap said:


> Are you guys happy with the legibility on your 313s? I had a 213 but sold it because half the time the hands completely disappeared (to my old eyes anyway). Is the "darkened steel" a winner?


Absolutely. The legibility is probably its strongest suit.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wear my green Captain Willard (SPD153) quite often, I’m in love with that watch, so comfortable on my sub 7” wrist, and just love the history and the looks of it. Never owned a Seiko Turtle type watch until I got that. My SPD 317 is on its way today, can’t wait to get it. Great pics guys, looks like such a comfortable watch. And though a simple looking watch, I find it to be beautiful. I think Seiko did a wonderful job recreating that look from 1968.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here they are side by side.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just a random question.… Are the black factory rubber straps available on the Willard, 63MAS and the new slim turtle cased divers the exact same strap/part number?


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Just a random question.… Are the black factory rubber straps available on the Willard, 63MAS and the new slim turtle cased divers the exact same strap/part number?


Maybe the clasp is a bit different...


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

scott99 said:


> Here they are side by side.
> View attachment 16890725


Looking grea, both of them!
Is the 137 noticably smaller on the wrist?


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jake31 said:


> Looking grea, both of them!
> Is the 137 noticably smaller on the wrist?


Do you mean the 317 ? It feels lighter on the wrist than the green Captain Willard. I noticed it right away, because I had been wearing the Captain Willard until FedEx came with the 317. I don’t know what the weight is of both. Either way, each of them feel great on the wrist. 

I know some people don’t like the Seiko silicone strap, but I find it incredibly comfortable, never changed straps on the green Captain Willard.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

schumway said:


> Maybe the clasp is a bit different...


This is 100% true as far as the buckle on the Captain Willard vs the Slim Turtle, the buckle on the Willard is definitely thicker/bigger, but the rest is the same, including the medal keeper.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

scott99 said:


> Here they are side by side.
> View attachment 16890725


Nice! I was trying to decide between the two and wound up buying both with the idea of ultimately picking one and selling the other. Now I'm not sure I want to...









The slim turtle definitely has better dimensions for my smaller wrist, but it sits a little flatter. Willard is obviously more chunky, but I think it hugs the wrist a bit better. Both are excellent.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

As much as I like the watch, the bracelet design sucks.
Held one the other day and not a fan of the bracelet at all.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

317 joined me on a midday run today.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

I think I found the perfect strap…Crafter Blue. Super comfortable


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Any rumours of new colour ways for this model?


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Money shot


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Evening wind down mode


----------



## Victoroe (4 mo ago)

chesterworks said:


> Nice! I was trying to decide between the two and wound up buying both with the idea of ultimately picking one and selling the other. Now I'm not sure I want to...
> View attachment 16892990
> 
> 
> The slim turtle definitely has better dimensions for my smaller wrist, but it sits a little flatter. Willard is obviously more chunky, but I think it hugs the wrist a bit better. Both are excellent.


Have you tried putting the slim turtle bracelet on the willard? I was wondering if would fit. Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Victoroe said:


> Have you tried putting the slim turtle bracelet on the willard? I was wondering if would fit. Thanks!


It doesn't work. The slim turtle's endlink is a little too curved where the Willard is flat.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Victoroe (4 mo ago)

chesterworks said:


> It doesn't work. The slim turtle's endlink is a little too curved where the Willard is flat.


Ok, thanks! too bad, I really liked that bracelet design


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

This honeymoon is lasting longer than expected, the slim turtle is just such a nice comfortable size.


----------



## CalTex (Apr 22, 2017)

Where are y'all finding the SPB317 in stock? I'm US based and having trouble sourcing one.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’ve put mine on a very cheap jubilee bracelet, and I think it works at least until someone sells me a fitting z199 or similar.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

MKN said:


> I’ve put mine on a very cheap jubilee bracelet, and I think it works at least until someone sells me a fitting z199 or similar.


That looks really good! Anyone know if this one is on uncle seiko's radar?


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

It is a good idea, which bracelet did you use?
I too (waiting for a bracelet made by Uncle Seico or Strapcode) would like to equip my 317 with a bracelet like yours


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

monsters said:


> That looks really good! Anyone know if this one is on uncle seiko's radar?


I wrote to ask a while back and he said it was, but without anything definite.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

angelo red said:


> It is a good idea, which bracelet did you use?
> I too (waiting for a bracelet made by Uncle Seico or Strapcode) would like to equip my 317 with a bracelet like yours


I bought it from localtime in Cyprus - it’s a very cheap bracelet that’s hollow all the way. It comes with a variety of end links and I chose some the would fit a straight case and made them fit with a dremel.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

CalTex said:


> Where are y'all finding the SPB317 in stock? I'm US based and having trouble sourcing one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Try Toppers jewelry store in Burlingame CA




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Man, I want this SPB317 so bad. But I will wait a bit and see if they release one with 6L movement. DO IT SEIKO!


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Aspirin-san said:


> Man, I want this SPB317 so bad. But I will wait a bit and see if they release one with 6L movement. DO IT SEIKO!


I can see waiting for a price drop of a cooler limited release dial, but I can't see them switching the movement...


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Trying out a sailcloth strap today


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

My favorite strap combo so far: C&B matte supreme single-pass NATO in the "uniform" color.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

My buddy got his from this site:









Seiko Prospex SPB317 Sea Series Slim Turtle Black Rubber


Authorized U.S. Dealer for Citizen Signature, Seiko, Hamilton, Jean Richard and other fine time pieces. In stock with fast shipping.




www.azfinetime.com





Shipped in less than a week. Watch looks good in person.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Such a great watch….perfect dimensions


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

for me the best match (waiting for a stapcode bracelet or uncle seiko)


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’m really enjoying it on this very vintage-like bracelet. The endlinks aren’t ideal but it works for me


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MKN said:


> I’m really enjoying it on this very vintage-like bracelet. The endlinks aren’t ideal but it works for me


For me the jubilee works on pretty much anything Seiko 👍


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

konners said:


> For me the jubilee works on pretty much anything Seiko


I agree and especially fully brushed


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

MKN said:


> I’m really enjoying it on this very vintage-like bracelet. The endlinks aren’t ideal but it works for me


Where did you get this bracelet?


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

MKN said:


> I’ve put mine on a very cheap jubilee bracelet, and I think it works at least until someone sells me a fitting z199 or similar.


Man that's a great look.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Mpnunes said:


> Where did you get this bracelet?


Localtime in Cyprus - but the endlinks needs to be trimmed to fit.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Ok, trying the 317 on a leather strap. Really comfortable fit. the thicker pins that came with the watch fit perfectly (they didn’t fit on my other straps so was using thinner pins but there was a lot of play). I had some consternation about using leather on a dive watch but I’ll just swap this strap for a NATO or the US Velcro strap when using it in water


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Uncle Seiko GL is the perfect fit for this watch. Officially my most comfortable watch with this strap on.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

monsters said:


> Uncle Seiko GL is the perfect fit for this watch. Officially my most comfortable watch with this strap on.
> 
> View attachment 16939734


that’s great. Which is the “GL”?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Mpnunes said:


> that’s great. Which is the “GL”?


Uncle Seiko GL831 strap. Super supple and great vintage seiko look, and available in a bunch of colors!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Got a great deal on my sbdc from a fellow WIS that I could not pass up. This is a very comfortable wearing watch on my 7 3/8" wrist. I always prefer getting the bracelet from the get go and work back/forward from there. So many options for this watch case/head. Pretty much knew this was going to be the white dialed watch to add to collection. Such a versatile watch that can dress up or down with ease. Sometimes you just know and this one does not disappoint in the least.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just picked up a SPB 313 last Saturday from my local AD and got what I think to be a pretty good deal. I remember seeing it in the store previously and there's something about that white dial, which is something Seiko doesn't offer that much. I love it and as many have already said, there are plenty of strap/bracelet options although I must say that I really like the OEM bracelet. So far I've tried it on a Barton Elite Silicon, an Uncle Seiko Tire Tread and a tropic style strap.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

☝ Which do you like best so far? Like most of us, I have a ton of straps to try out on this one, but will stick with the oe bracelet for a bit. Surprisingly, I have no US GL831 rubber straps and will likely be getting one or more for this watch. I have multiple HELM brand "isofrane" style straps that at $30 are very hard to beat for the value.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> ☝ Which do you like best so far? Like most of us, I have a ton of straps to try out on this one, but will stick with the oe bracelet for a bit. Surprisingly, I have no US GL831 rubber straps and will likely be getting one or more for this watch. I have multiple HELM brand "isofrane" style straps that at $30 are very hard to beat for the value.


Bit of a tough call to be honest. I've got an Isofrane as well but I don't think I'll go that route simply because I don't think the style matches the vintage vibe the watch evokes. That said, the flat vent style would look great. At the moment, it's a toss up between the tropic and the tire tread. I terms of color, I'll probably stick with black and go the Barton route in the summer perhaps. I'm laughing as a type this because I'm far from being a "fashion plate"  Like you, I really like the bracelet and will use it frequently.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

I've been wearing my 313 mostly on NATOs or on the GL831.

I'm not a huge fan of how the Barton fits with the case since the lug holes sit kind of low so there's a bigger gap. And I think I'm between links on the bracelet. Wish it had some microadjusts, but I guess I'll just wait for Uncle Seiko or Strapcode to get on it.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

chesterworks said:


> I've been wearing my 313 mostly on NATOs or on the GL831.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of how the Barton fits with the case since the lug holes sit kind of low so there's a bigger gap. And I think I'm between links on the bracelet. Wish it had some microadjusts, but I guess I'll just wait for Uncle Seiko or Strapcode to get on it.


Same - exclusively on gl. While I wait for the uncle seiko/ Strapcode I’ve gone ahead and ordered an aftermarket clasp with more micro adjusts to hopefully get me a good fit with the OEM bracelet, which I actually think is pretty decent


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Ya, the lack of micro-adjust is a head scratcher. Esthetically, I appreciate the smaller clasp, but it is limiting for sure. Luckily sizing pretty much nailed the fit of the oe bracelet for me after swapping some links from 6 to 12 side to better balance and center the head / clasp. Seems I always need to do that on every watch. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

This eulit perlon is a nice option...









Barton elite "RAF" with tail cut because too thick otherwise. Never used it as double pass because way to thick of material...


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Has anyone tried this on an original Tropic strap? I find the squared-off edges don't work on every watch. They work good on the SPB143 and the 151, but I tried it on the thinner Diver 65 and they looked really weird. Any pics would be lovely. Thanks!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

chesterworks said:


> I've been wearing my 313 mostly on NATOs or on the GL831.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of how the Barton fits with the case since the lug holes sit kind of low so there's a bigger gap. And I think I'm between links on the bracelet. Wish it had some microadjusts, but I guess I'll just wait for Uncle Seiko or Strapcode to get on it.


I presume you already removed a link and still no luck? I had to remove at least one link and the bracelet fits fine on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Reidceeding said:


> Has anyone tried this on an original Tropic strap? I find the squared-off edges don't work on every watch. They work good on the SPB143 and the 151, but I tried it on the thinner Diver 65 and they looked really weird. Any pics would be lovely. Thanks!


It's not an "original" but an Uncle Seiko version but here ya go....


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

More strap options for the SPB 313...


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

RussMurray said:


> I presume you already removed a link and still no luck? I had to remove at least one link and the bracelet fits fine on my 7.25" wrist.


Yes I removed 3-4, but it's either too loose or too tight depending on precisely how many links I remove. I may try swapping in a different clasp today if I get bored to see if that does the trick.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

chesterworks said:


> Yes I removed 3-4, but it's either too loose or too tight depending on precisely how many links I remove. I may try swapping in a different clasp today if I get bored to see if that does the trick.


Well I can definitely see that having only two micro adjustments on the OEM claps is problematic. Good luck!


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

chesterworks said:


> Yes I removed 3-4, but it's either too loose or too tight depending on precisely how many links I remove. I may try swapping in a different clasp today if I get bored to see if that does the trick.


The clasp from my Strapcode jubilee works seamlessly -- just have to have something that's 18mm. Bonus is no more weirdly articulating diver's clasp.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

RussMurray said:


> It's not an "original" but an Uncle Seiko version but here ya go....


Thanks! Looks great on there. The rounded end of the US works. It's the squared off ends on the 'originals' that I worry won't look great with the lugs on these being a bit smaller than the other recent reissues (I think).


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

chesterworks said:


> The clasp from my Strapcode jubilee works seamlessly -- just have to have something that's 18mm. Bonus is no more weirdly articulating diver's clasp.
> 
> View attachment 16944970


Terrific, well played!


----------



## n17spurs (Dec 1, 2018)

I received my SPB317 today, love the fit of the watch, but something is bugging me.

When winding the watch, there doesn’t seem to be that much friction, and at first I wasn’t even sure it was winding. 

Anyway, I wound the watch about 25-30 turns, set the time and strapped it on. 

About 15 minutes or so later, I noticed the seconds hand had completely stopped, I thought maybe I hadn’t wound it up enough. But as I took the watch off, it started running again. Strange.

So, since I had to set the time again, I wound the watch another 20 times for good measure, but as I pushed the crown back in, the seconds hand started moving anti-clockwise. It’s only when I let go of the crown that it started moving clockwise again. 

Did I receive a dud?

I have since set the time again on a couple of occasions to see if the seconds hand moved anti-clockwise when pushing the crown back in, and it doesn't.

The watch seems like it’s been running ok, although it has gained about 3 seconds after about 8 hours.

Something tells me it may have been a return, as the watch didn’t have any protective stickers on the crystal, or the blue protective sticker on the caseback?
I’ve purchased a couple of Seikos in the past and all had this blue sticker.

Can anyone confirm if their slim diver had the blue sticker on the casebook?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

peterr said:


> well, i think you're really wrong, and i've had an spb143 etc. the lume on
> the 143 is significantly weaker, and i am a lume freak, i send watches to
> everest for reluming if they're sub-par. this new one is not sub-par at all,
> as measured by being able to tell the time all through the night. and, this
> ...


sending you PM about re-luminous watches.


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

n17spurs said:


> I received my SPB317 today, love the fit of the watch, but something is bugging me.
> 
> When winding the watch, there doesn’t seem to be that much friction, and at first I wasn’t even sure it was winding.
> 
> ...


mine had the blue sticker


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

Seriously tempted to move on my SBDC053 for one of these new SPB317s.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

n17spurs said:


> Can anyone confirm if their slim diver had the blue sticker on the casebook?


Mine had the sticker. And winding gives audible feedback. There's not a lot of resistance like on an ETA 2824, but it registers very tactile little clicks.

Having said that, 3 seconds over 8 hours or +9 s/d is actually pretty good for this movement.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Yamidan said:


> Seriously tempted to move on my SBDC053 for one of these new SPB317s.


 As a previous 053 owner, and current SPB14X owner I have to say I really prefer the design and case of 053 and wish they just shrunk that. The case is much better thinner wearing and has a better flow, like how it’s kind of rounded off vs square and blocky case of the 14x


----------



## Grndhog89 (Oct 19, 2021)

What is everyone's experience with accuracy for this model line?


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

Grndhog89 said:


> What is everyone's experience with accuracy for this model line?


my newly purchased was traveling at about + 11 seconds per day. Now after about two months of daily use it travels at + 5 seconds a day and I am more than satisfied


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My first one (white dial) was losing 45 s/d so it got returned. The replacement is barely within spec losing 15-16 s/d. I suspect it will settle in to be worse based on my experience. Once again the 6R has let me down so I'll never waste money on another.


----------



## Grndhog89 (Oct 19, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


> My first one (white dial) was losing 45 s/d so it got returned. The replacement is barely within spec losing 15-16 s/d. I suspect it will settle in to be worse based on my experience. Once again the 6R has let me down so I'll never waste money on another.


Disappointing. So basically the only Seiko movements "worth it" are the 8 series and up, right? I know the 9 series is GS level but 8L35 I believe is an upper tier Seiko movement.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Grndhog89 said:


> Disappointing. So basically the only Seiko movements "worth it" are the 8 series and up, right? I know the 9 series is GS level but 8L35 I believe is an upper tier Seiko movement.


I've had great success with the 4R movements, and my 8L35 is consistent and reliable, but the 6R I'm done with.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone know if there’s already any aftermarket ceramic or sapphire bezel insert that fit the SPB31X bezel? I’m guessing not yet since I haven’t seen anyone modding them. I really wish Seiko had put something better than a basic aluminum insert given the asking price. The Seiko SPB14X series at least looks more upscale with either the brushed stainless steel or high polished bezel inserts.

I’m contemplating ordering an SPB313, but I’m also worried about the new shorter clasp with only 2 micro-adjust. Seiko fixes one thing (the lumed 3 o’clock marker) and then screws up something else (clasp - 2 micro adjust options). I have such a love/hate relationship with Seiko….

I don’t have any white dial divers right now, but I’d sure like to add one to the collection. I’m debating whether to hold out for the white dial Scurfa Treasure seeker re-stock, but I’m admittedly worried about the 49mm lug to lug length of the Scurfa, whereas the Seiko SPB313 will be fine at 47mm lug to lug. The Scurfa Treasure Seeker is also significantly cheaper, has a much better movement (Miyota 9015), better bracelet, fully lumed ceramic insert and likely very good quality control compared to Seiko.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

n17spurs said:


> I received my SPB317 today, love the fit of the watch, but something is bugging me.
> 
> When winding the watch, there doesn’t seem to be that much friction, and at first I wasn’t even sure it was winding.
> 
> ...


That's odd to say the least. I bought mine new from an AD and it had a blue sticker on the caseback and still does


----------



## mhou (Sep 17, 2015)

I picked up a 317 the other day, and after giving it a full wind, it's running +20 after 48 hours. 
Haven't worn it yet as I wanted to test the accuracy, so it's just been left on the desk, dial up.
I know it's within spec, but was hoping for something nearer to +5spd.

Would you guys return or keep this one as I know it can be hit and miss with Seikos.


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

mhou said:


> I picked up a 317 the other day, and after giving it a full wind, it's running +20 after 48 hours.
> Haven't worn it yet as I wanted to test the accuracy, so it's just been left on the desk, dial up.
> I know it's within spec, but was hoping for something nearer to +5spd.
> 
> Would you guys return or keep this one as I know it can be hit and miss with Seikos.


mine after two months used every day, travels at 5 + sec per day!
I hope so for you too


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

mhou said:


> I picked up a 317 the other day, and after giving it a full wind, it's running +20 after 48 hours.
> Haven't worn it yet as I wanted to test the accuracy, so it's just been left on the desk, dial up.
> I know it's within spec, but was hoping for something nearer to +5spd.
> 
> Would you guys return or keep this one as I know it can be hit and miss with Seikos.


The thing I am learning with the 6R is there is a lot of positional variance. I've been wearing my Willard this weekend. +13 s/d on the timegrapher dial up, but after 36 hours on the wrist it's at about ~+5 s/d actual.

I doubt you're going to get one that hits a timegrapher bullseye.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mhou said:


> I picked up a 317 the other day, and after giving it a full wind, it's running +20 after 48 hours.
> Haven't worn it yet as I wanted to test the accuracy, so it's just been left on the desk, dial up.
> I know it's within spec, but was hoping for something nearer to +5spd.
> 
> Would you guys return or keep this one as I know it can be hit and miss with Seikos.


+20 after 48h dial up isn’t too bad compared to some of the lemons I’ve had from Seiko with their 6R35s. The only way to really know how it performs is to actually wear it. Obviously you can’t return at that point. You could see how it performs in other static positions - perhaps dial down will give you something useful (around -10spd would be ideal) and then you can play with its position to affect timekeeping.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

konners said:


> +20 after 48h dial up isn’t too bad compared to some of the lemons I’ve had from Seiko with their 6R35s. The only way to really know how it performs is to actually wear it. Obviously you can’t return at that point. You could see how it performs in other static positions - perhaps dial down will give you something useful (around -10spd would be ideal) and then you can play with its position to affect timekeeping.


Man, that’s a lot of gymnastics just to enjoy a watch. Too bad, because I really like the 317 and would love it as a daily beater. But the Seiko lottery scares me. Would have to hit trifecta of bezel, chapter ring and accuracy to actually enjoy the watch.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Msiekierski said:


> Man, that’s a lot of gymnastics just to enjoy a watch. Too bad, because I really like the 317 and would love it as a daily beater. But the Seiko lottery scares me. Would have to hit trifecta of bezel, chapter ring and accuracy to actually enjoy the watch.


There's no chapter ring on these watches.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Msiekierski said:


> Man, that’s a lot of gymnastics just to enjoy a watch. Too bad, because I really like the 317 and would love it as a daily beater. But the Seiko lottery scares me. Would have to hit trifecta of bezel, chapter ring and accuracy to actually enjoy the watch.


Haha true. I don’t sleep with my watch on, so as long as it doesn’t gain too much in on wrist and I have a static position to rest it in over night that means the timekeeping doesn’t run away, I’m good.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Also, these things are prone to speeding up after about 40 hours off wrist.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

schumway said:


> There's no chapter ring on these watches.


True! Let’s call it a duofecta then. Or can the minute track be misaligned too?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

I keep hearing about poor accuracy and am lucky I’ve had over ten seikos with 4R and 6R movements- they need to be fully wound and worn. Never had anything worse then +/- 10spd on any of them, but when the pr runs down then I always noticed much poorer accuracy.

I wear my watches all day and sleep with them


----------



## shasty89 (May 28, 2013)

What is the best option for a bracelet for SPB317? Is there a place to buy OEM bracelet from 313/315?


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> As a previous 053 owner, and current SPB14X owner I have to say I really prefer the design and case of 053 and wish they just shrunk that. The case is much better thinner wearing and has a better flow, like how it’s kind of rounded off vs square and blocky case of the 14x


You nailed it. The 053 is such a nice design, if only it were scaled down 90% it'd be perfect. The new slim Turtle seems to asnwer that size call nicely.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

shasty89 said:


> What is the best option for a bracelet for SPB317? Is there a place to buy OEM bracelet from 313/315?


Gnomon will have the OEM bracelet for sale now, and if not soon enough. In my opinion, for over $250 usd it’s totally not worth it at that price.

Id wait for Uncle Seiko (recently rebranded to Uncle straps) to come out with his bracelet option(s)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Yamidan said:


> You nailed it. The 053 is such a nice design, if only it were scaled down 90% it'd be perfect. The new slim Turtle seems to asnwer that size call nicely.


Ya man, loved that watch just wished it was used for the 40.5mm version. Way nicer. Still love my SPB163 though…

And yes, slim turtle wears amazing. 39mm bezel.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


>


That’s beautiful! Hands look blued at that angle, mine arrives next week just can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> Gnomon will have the OEM bracelet for sale now, and if not soon enough. In my opinion, for over $250 usd it’s totally not worth it at that price.
> 
> Id wait for Uncle Seiko (recently rebranded to Uncle straps) to come out with his bracelet option(s)


Agreed! I've been loving the bracelet since I replaced the clasp, but I absolutely would not pay that kind of money.









One thing you could try if you have the capital/patience would be to buy the SPB313/315, take the bracelet and then just try and flip the watch head. I have to imagine the difference between what you pay and get in return would be less than $250.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Chrisg18 said:


> That’s beautiful! Hands look blued at that angle, mine arrives next week just can’t wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, you will love it!


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

chesterworks said:


> Agreed! I've been loving the bracelet since I replaced the clasp, but I absolutely would not pay that kind of money.
> 
> View attachment 16958058
> 
> One thing you could try if you have the capital/patience would be to buy the SPB313/315, take the bracelet and then just try and flip the watch head. I have to imagine the difference between what you pay and get in return would be less than $250.


Same. Bracelet has been great after clasp swap.


----------



## mhou (Sep 17, 2015)

konners said:


> +20 after 48h dial up isn’t too bad compared to some of the lemons I’ve had from Seiko with their 6R35s. The only way to really know how it performs is to actually wear it. Obviously you can’t return at that point. You could see how it performs in other static positions - perhaps dial down will give you something useful (around -10spd would be ideal) and then you can play with its position to affect timekeeping.


Ah yes. Never gave it much thought about different positions, as with my other watches it didn't make a huge difference.
Gave it a try with the 317 and left it on it's crown for 24hrs and it's currently at +3. Would be happy with that if it remained consistent.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

mhou said:


> Ah yes. Never gave it much thought about different positions, as with my other watches it didn't make a huge difference.
> Gave it a try with the 317 and left it on it's crown for 24hrs and it's currently at +3. Would be happy with that if it remained consistent.



For these 6r is there a consensus as to which positions run fast or slow?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^They're so erratic it would depend on which way the wind's blowing that day.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Handsome watches though...still on the perlon


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> I keep hearing about poor accuracy and am lucky I’ve had over ten seikos with 4R and 6R movements- they need to be fully wound and worn. Never had anything worse then +/- 10spd on any of them, but when the pr runs down then I always noticed much poorer accuracy.
> 
> I wear my watches all day and sleep with them


My experience has been: on wrist good to great - a much tighter tolerance than specs suggest. Off wrist usually speeding up quite drastically. Not much of a problem if you keep it on 24/7, or much of the time


59yukon01 said:


> ^^^They're so erratic it would depend on which way the wind's blowing that day.


haha ^^this


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't have a Slim Willy, or whatever the borg has decided to call these, but I do have what was peviously possibly the next best thing: the Land Turtle, or Tortoise, not Mini-Turtle because that was another thing, and not Slim Turtle becaue that's this one. Flat sapphire without the bevel, slight sunray pattern to the dial, and for whatever reason, these are never misaligned. 39mm bezel, wears like a 40 (the 42mm measurement is fleeting and the case is wafer-thin at that point). I like the tiny splodge of red too. 

Anyway they are unloved, frequently remaindered for a number starting with a "3", for those for whom the lovey slim Willards in this thread are too much, and soon to be deleted I'm sure. The "mod scene" never did bother with all those lovely domed crystals and replacement 12-hour inserts promised, as the new dive mo... look, a squirrel!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> I don't have a Slim Willy, or whatever the borg has decided to call these, but I do have what was peviously possibly the next best thing: the Land Turtle, or Tortoise, not Mini-Turtle because that was another thing, and not Slim Turtle becaue that's this one. Flat sapphire without the bevel, slight sunray pattern to the dial, and for whatever reason, these are never misaligned. 39mm bezel, wears like a 40 (the 42mm measurement is fleeting and the case is wafer-thin at that point). I like the tiny splodge of red too.
> 
> Anyway they are unloved, frequently remaindered for a number starting with a "3", for those for whom the lovey slim Willards in this thread are too much, and soon to be deleted I'm sure. The "mod scene" never did bother with all those lovely domed crystals and replacement 12-hour inserts promised, as the new dive mo... look, a squirrel!
> 
> View attachment 16959000


Long time! Like these too. Still have the SPB147 was it?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> Long time! Like these too. Still have the SPB147 was it?


Yep - it's actually not as comfortable as this Land Turtle, whatever it's called (I think Seiko actually calls it the "Prospex Fieldmaster Land Edition Tortoise"), being bigger and taller. The SPB147 is obviously a more premium watch but I certainly don't feel like I'm being short-changed with the Tortoise. 

FWIW the bezel insert appears to be 38mm outside, 31mm inside. Pretty much the same as an SKX007/9 size.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

The hardened steel effect on the hands and indices outline is really cool on the 313. Big fan of it. along with the white dial obviously, really helps set it apart from the other models imo.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> The hardened steel effect on the hands and indices outline is really cool on the 313. Big fan of it. along with the white dial obviously, really helps set it apart from the other models imo.
> View attachment 16960127


I like it - the highly reflective effect makes the darkening look subtle when it's not needed, and effective when it is.

I recall someone trying to prove - quite enthusiastically - that it didn't have anything other than standard chrome-type surrounds, and this naturally made it worse than Brand B's watch which _did_ have greyed surrounds. I have seen these '313s in shop windows (fancy that!) and can attest that the lume plots stand out perfectly well from the white dial, and are very easy to see in daylight.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

100% they stand out. I think the last couple pics show that off. They do reflect at certain angles but for the most part really help frame and contrast. What I also believe is the seconds sweep is different from the hour/minute hands and likely painted black? It never seems to look anything but.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> 100% they stand out. I think the last couple pics show that off. They do reflect at certain angles but for the most part really help frame and contrast. *What I also believe is the seconds sweep is different from the hour/minute hands and likely painted black? It never seems to look anything but*.


I think you're right - not clocked that before!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sisajed (Oct 6, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


I thought hands were black? 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Sisajed said:


> I thought hands were black?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Nope...well likely the seconds sweep...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sisajed said:


> I thought hands were black?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


They are not, but appear black depending on lighting and angle.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

delivered from topper yesterday. everything lines up +3 after 24 hrs


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

My 317 has shifted drastically over the last week from +2 spd to -15 spd, I’m unsure what happened. 
It’s a little annoying for sure.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MKN said:


> My 317 has shifted drastically over the last week from +2 spd to -15 spd, I’m unsure what happened.
> It’s a little annoying for sure.


Seiko is what happened. It’s well know that the 6R movements are dodgy pieces of crap. They have horrible, inconsistent accuracy. Seiko movements have problems coming from the factory with improperly applied lubricant and other issues. It’s just typical crap Seiko quality control. They keep charging more and more but have no quality whatsoever to speak of.

I had to get my 3 year old 3rd Gen Seiko Monster with the 6R15 serviced (after being worn lightly in a rotation with 15 other watches) as it ran between-45 to +10 SPD depending on the position. My watchmaker wouldn’t even attempt to regulate it given the variance and convinced me to do a full service (it’s thankfully been running great at about +5 SPD since the service a year ago).

I have an SW200 in my Oris Aquis, and 3 different Powermatic 80s in a Certina, Mido and Tissot and they all run like tops with very little positional variance. I have tons of Miyota 821A, 8215 and 9015 and they all run excellently too. Seiko is probably the worst in-house movement maker in terms of accuracy.

Don’t get me wrong I have a love/hate relationship with Seiko (I own at least10 right now), but I’m really struggling to justify getting an SPB313. I think my future purchases will only be Seiko Solar and 4R movements as I don’t really think any of the 6R Prospex divers are a good value given Seiko’s price increases the last few years.

Just look how this brand new SPB299 runs….horrible!


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

I am considering spb315/ spr147. How they compare to 300m tunas in therm to quality and attention to detail?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Seiko is what happened. It’s well know that the 6R movements are dodgy pieces of crap. They have horrible, inconsistent accuracy. Seiko movements have problems coming from the factory with improperly applied lubricant and other issues. It’s just typical crap Seiko quality control. They keep charging more and more but have no quality whatsoever to speak of.
> 
> I had to get my 3 year old 3rd Gen Seiko Monster with the 6R15 serviced (after being worn lightly in a rotation with 15 other watches) as it ran between-45 to +10 SPD depending on the position. My watchmaker wouldn’t even attempt to regulate it given the variance and convinced me to do a full service (it’s thankfully been running great at about +5 SPD since the service a year ago).
> 
> ...


I know that it’s a shotty movement but I was considering that it might have taken a knock. It’s probably just a 6r being a 6r. I’ve begun regulating it because it can hardly get worse


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So far I've turned a negative into a positive on this watch with DYI regulation.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> So far I've turned a negative into a positive on this watch with DYI regulation.


I just did with mine as well, but +37 spd is a little overkill I think. 
Will dial it back a bit..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MKN said:


> I just did with mine as well, but +37 spd is a little overkill I think.
> Will dial it back a bit..


I went from around -18 s/d to + 18 s/d in one move. I'll leave it there for a few days just to make sure it's consistent before I tweak some more.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Damn it, you guys don’t make it easy… I really want a 317 as a pool/daily, but you’re freaking me out with the movement accuracy. I’ll need some more black dial pic **** in this thread…


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Msiekierski said:


> Damn it, you guys don’t make it easy… I really want a 317 as a pool/daily, but you’re freaking me out with the movement accuracy. I’ll need some more black dial pic **** in this thread…


The movements are very reliable. Their accuracy is just hit or miss. Lots of people luck out and get one that runs well. You just have to be prepared when buying Seiko that you might get a bad engine.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Msiekierski said:


> Damn it, you guys don’t make it easy… I really want a 317 as a pool/daily, but you’re freaking me out with the movement accuracy. I’ll need some more black dial pic **** in this thread…


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

tighthams said:


> View attachment 16973368
> 
> View attachment 16973371


Now you’re talking! Is that a two piece strap? Looks great on that


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Msiekierski said:


> Now you’re talking! Is that a two piece strap? Looks great on that


yep two piece nato style from barton. thanks


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I ordered an SPB313 last night. Got a deal from an AD I couldn’t refuse and will be able to flip it for a profit if I get a dud. Anyhow, I was a bit worried about the lack of micro adjustments on the clasp, so I thought I’d email Seiko and see if I can just buy the clasp on its own from the SPB143 to swap out the shorter one on the SPB313. Check out this reply!

$176.28 +tax CAD direct from Seiko Canada. WTF??? How could just the CLASP cost that much when the watch retails for $1,425 CAD MSRP. This may very well be my last Seiko… Unbelievable…


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I ordered an SPB313 last night. Got a deal from an AD I couldn’t refuse and will be able to flip it for a profit if I get a dud. Anyhow, I was a bit worried about the lack of micro adjustments on the clasp, so I thought I’d email Seiko and see if I can just buy the clasp on its own from the SPB143 to swap out the shorter one on the SPB313. Check out this reply!
> 
> $176.28 +tax CAD direct from Seiko Canada. WTF??? How could just the CLASP cost that much when the watch retails for $1,425 CAD MSRP. This may very well be my last Seiko… Unbelievable…
> 
> ...


Just get the marinemaster claps. It costs around 150 and it's amazing 

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Msiekierski said:


> Damn it, you guys don’t make it easy… I really want a 317 as a pool/daily, but you’re freaking me out with the movement accuracy. I’ll need some more black dial pic **** in this thread…


Just make sure you get it cheap enough then it’s a great watch. I paid the equivalent of 600$ for mine and I’m very pleased overall. I knew that the movement was the joker..


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Strapcode clasp works just as well for like $30.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Just over two months ago my SPB317 arrived running at +10 seconds daily with the crown pointing down overnight.

The Slim Turtle proved so comfortable I've started wearing it to sleep (a first for me) and presently it is running at +6 seconds daily.

Today felt like mustard yellow ...,


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Very likely to be the one watch long weekend getaway...versatile, comfort, old school, new school style. Tough to beat for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Apparently I like this more than I thought I would, especially after a little DYI regulation.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Think I've found my go to strap for the SPB 313. Like others, I've gone with the flat vent from Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

need to order one of his discount oxidized for $30...


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

It's kind of funny to me that the 313 appears to be the thread favorite. I thought I was the only one who always wanted a white dial Seiko diver!


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Guys can someone compare it to the Sumo. I am torn between the two and can't decide. I have black skx and 300m tuna, choosing between the sbdc033/ spb315/ maybe spb147

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I received my SPB313 yesterday. I definitely agree it’s a nice looking watch with a classic Seiko design. So far I’m happy with it, and appearance wise it was better than I was expecting. The accuracy of my 6R35 looked not so great (running really fast on my timegrapher), but these tend to slow down in my experience so I’ll wait to reserve judgement until the movement settles in. Here’s some of my initial thoughts after 24 hours of wear:

The Good:

41mm size is great and it wears very slender (overall I still prefer the Seiko mini turtle overall for both value, design and size)
lumed hour markers have almost a soft blue tinge to them in some lighting.
hands appear to be completely polished to my eye (other models like the SPB143 are dual brushed/polished)
the darkened hands and hour markers are subtle but definitely create very good legibility (this was a concern of mine prior to handling the watch)
I‘m still a big fan of the date window treatment. Seems like a great compromise between those that would have preferred a no-date diver and those that despise the 3 o’clock hour marker cutting into the outer minute track. I still don’t understand all the complaints about this, as I think Seiko has done a marvellous job appeasing all camps given the updated ISO6425 standards.
The lume appears to be brighter and longer lasting than that on my SPB143. I know there’s been mixed complaints about this in the past, so maybe some batches of dials are better than others?
The dial, hands, bezel insert and date window all appear fairly well aligned (at least for Seiko QC standards or lack thereof).
The Bad:

The shortened clasp sucks and I don’t understand the logic in this decision. It now only has 2 micro adjustment points instead of 4 (and there’s no half links). It also makes it wear no better as the folding portion of the clasp is just as long as it was before, so I don’t really notice any difference with the shorter clasp. There’s just more bracelet showing, but no improved wearability with the funky divers extension still there.
Seiko also appears to have not added any extra links despite the shorter clasp. I removed only two links to fit my 6.5” wrist (I think I removed 3 on my SPB143). I wrongly assumed they’d add an extra link to compensate for the shorter clasp. I doubt this watch would fit anyone with a wrist larger than 7-1/2” without getting extra links.
I would have much preferred a ceramic bezel insert or the hard coated steel insert like on the SPB143. In fairness, the price of this model ($1100 USD) is lowered compared to either the Willard (SPB151) at $1300 USD, SPB143 at $1200 USD or MM200 reduced (SPB185) at $1200 USD.
I like the all brushed finish of the case and 5 link bracelet, however, I wonder if this would have looked more “upscale” with polished sides of the case and 2/5 center links polished to match. The brushed finish will definitely age better over time admittedly and gives it a more toolish look.
6R35 movement. Not much more needs to be said. Seiko needs to start regulating these in at least 3 positions and tightening up the allowable deviations in accuracy. The ETA Powermatic 80 movements are way better in my experience and their watches often cost less compared to the similar Seiko models.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

my wife and I enjoy the fall Arts & Crafts Fair Season. This one is the Hummingbird Festival in tiny Hogansville, GA 

Seiko, kettle corn popcorn, good weather and Giant Hummingbirds - life is good


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

RussMurray said:


>


I've heard of strap-monsters.

That guy is a snowmonster.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

sully0812 said:


> I've heard of strap-monsters.
> 
> That guy is a snowmonster.


It is indeed!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> Seiko is what happened. It’s well know that the 6R movements are dodgy pieces of crap. They have horrible, inconsistent accuracy. Seiko movements have problems coming from the factory with improperly applied lubricant and other issues. It’s just typical crap Seiko quality control. They keep charging more and more but have no quality whatsoever to speak of.
> 
> I had to get my 3 year old 3rd Gen Seiko Monster with the 6R15 serviced (after being worn lightly in a rotation with 15 other watches) as it ran between-45 to +10 SPD depending on the position. My watchmaker wouldn’t even attempt to regulate it given the variance and convinced me to do a full service (it’s thankfully been running great at about +5 SPD since the service a year ago).
> 
> ...


My watchmaker—a third generation watchmaker—said to me that we can regulate this movement all we want (he’s done plenty of 6Rs) but with a few weeks of wearing, sometimes less, the accuracy will drift wildly. He said “The movement itself is robust and durable, but that’s not the same thing as practical reliability.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhou (Sep 17, 2015)

Msiekierski said:


> Damn it, you guys don’t make it easy… I really want a 317 as a pool/daily, but you’re freaking me out with the movement accuracy. I’ll need some more black dial pic **** in this thread…


Guess it's the luck of the draw, but had mine for almost a month now and for the past couple of weeks since I've been leaving it crown down when not worn, it's been running +3spd consistently.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

mhou said:


> Guess it's the luck of the draw, but had mine for almost a month now and for the past couple of weeks since I've been leaving it crown down when not worn, it's been running +3spd consistently.


Guess you hit the lottery 😃. I think I will take a chance on one.


----------



## mhou (Sep 17, 2015)

Msiekierski said:


> Guess you hit the lottery 😃. I think I will take a chance on one.


I was quite hesitant like yourself initially. 
Really liked the watch but was put off by the 6R movement, in the end I decided to take a chance and if it was really that bad, I'd just return it.
Glad I took a gamble lol because it's a great watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, can someone tell me the diameter of just the bezel ? Because I think 41mm is the diameter of the steel case.

And for those with small wrist, how does it wear vs other divers at 39mm ? And vs the most recent captain Willard ? 

Thanks to all !


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

fluence4 said:


> Guys can someone compare it to the Sumo. I am torn between the two and can't decide. I have black skx and 300m tuna, choosing between the sbdc033/ spb315/ maybe spb147
> 
> Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


Sumo is and wears Much larger vs these reissues. Both in heft and wrist presence. They really are 2 very different options in my opinion.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Captain.haddock said:


> Hi, can someone tell me the diameter of just the bezel ? Because I think 41mm is the diameter of the steel case.
> 
> And for those with small wrist, how does it wear vs other divers at 39mm ? And vs the most recent captain Willard ?
> 
> Thanks to all !


These are likely very comfortable for smaller wrist and are very compact and hug the wrist and relatively thin case back to crystal...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Forgot to post this here from a few weeks back


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I like the white one the most, but on a rubber/silicon strap.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, you all stink. I have 317 coming sometime this week. Can’t wait to get that one on my wrist. If I’ll like it as much as I think, the PADI turtle is going to go.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Captain.haddock said:


> Hi, can someone tell me the diameter of just the bezel ? Because I think 41mm is the diameter of the steel case.
> 
> And for those with small wrist, how does it wear vs other divers at 39mm ? And vs the most recent captain Willard ?
> 
> Thanks to all !


I have a 6.25" wrist and got both the slim turtle and the Willard because I couldn't choose.

Now that the honeymoon period has passed on both, I can say with some confidence that the slim turtle is the better fit. Even though the L2L is very close, the Willard is just undeniably chunkier. The slim turtle has better proportions and works well on bracelet (after you change the clasp), rubber and NATO.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

chesterworks said:


> The slim turtle has better proportions and works well on bracelet (after you change the clasp)...
> 
> View attachment 17022151


Do you have a pic of the improved clasp you're using?


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Slant said:


> Do you have a pic of the improved clasp you're using?





chesterworks said:


> The clasp from my Strapcode jubilee works seamlessly -- just have to have something that's 18mm. Bonus is no more weirdly articulating diver's clasp.
> 
> View attachment 16944970


I got another, slightly shorter clasp from Strapcode, but it works just as well.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Slant said:


> Do you have a pic of the improved clasp you're using?


I got one from long island watch that looks very similar to the Strapcode with 6 microadjusts. Works well.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

It has arrived and I’m loving it! Picked up a mint one with QC already done. Bezel is good and running +3spd. I can see myself wearing this one often!


----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hey guys, got a 317 love the classic look, however am looking to get a oem bracelet like the one on the 313 and 315. Has anybody seen them on sale online? While I wait for uncle seiko to come out with the z199 for this one…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Chrisg18 said:


> Hey guys, got a 317 love the classic look, however am looking to get a oem bracelet like the one on the 313 and 315. Has anybody seen them on sale online? While I wait for uncle seiko to come out with the z199 for this one…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably tough to find someone who is willing to separate bracelet from the watch. For now, I’m experimenting with different straps. Not a huge fan of the strap it came with. This combo today. I’ll try the shark mesh look next


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I borrowed a friend's SPB317 to photograph, and I enjoyed it quite a bit. If anyone wants to see some footage (lots of macro) of it, here it is:


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

singularityseven said:


> I borrowed a friend's SPB317 to photograph, and I enjoyed it quite a bit.
> View attachment 17028016





Fantastic photos of my favorite contemporary Seiko diver 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

matthew P said:


> Fantastic photos of my favorite contemporary Seiko diver
> 
> 
> ..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


Thank you! I'm torn between the MM200 and this one for my favorite contemporary Seiko diver. This one might come out a bit ahead because of how well the case sits on my wrist.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

This is a great watch for sure. Bracelet and all for me...


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> I borrowed a friend's SPB317 to photograph, and I enjoyed it quite a bit. If anyone wants to see some footage (lots of macro) of it, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics! Do you know who the strap maker is? Looks great!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Msiekierski said:


> Great pics! Do you know who the strap maker is? Looks great!


I loved the strap too. My friend who loaned me the watch said he got it from WatchGecko but can't remember which one exactly.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Crappy pic, but I do like it on a shark mesh!


----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks great on mesh!

Can’t exaggerate how much I’m loving it on this perlon strap! Sits super flushed to the skin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> I borrowed a friend's SPB317 to photograph, and I enjoyed it quite a bit. If anyone wants to see some footage (lots of macro) of it, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ugh now I have to buy one


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

coconutpolygon said:


> ugh now I have to buy one


Yup, that’s what happened to me…


----------



## Chazmondo (Sep 18, 2018)

Recieved mine today. Well chuffed 

Thought I was going to regret it as I've got a Smiths Baby Willard. I much prefer the look of the Seiko's wider hour hand and the longer 5 minute indices. I'll miss the heft and the bracelet of the baby willard though.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Chazmondo said:


> Recieved mine today. Well chuffed
> 
> Thought I was going to regret it as I've got a Smiths Baby Willard. I much prefer the look of the Seiko's wider hour hand and the longer 5 minute indices. I'll miss the heft and the bracelet of the baby willard though.
> 
> View attachment 17036355


Congrats! I’m sure Uncle Seiko or Strapcode will come up with something for these.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

On Artem sailcloth


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Msiekierski said:


> On Artem sailcloth


Looks amazing! I just can't bring myself to spend $200 on a strap/combo for a sub $1k watch hah. Quality looks amazing though.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

monsters said:


> Looks amazing! I just can't bring myself to spend $200 on a strap/combo for a sub $1k watch hah. Quality looks amazing though.


Agree with you 100%. Had the strap already for my speedy. With 20mm lugs I can let the Seiko borrow some nice shoes 😃


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

monsters said:


> I got one from long island watch that looks very similar to the Strapcode with 6 microadjusts. Works well.


This one? Stainless Steel V Clasp Double Lock Diver Buckle, Brushed #CLASP-01
I just went ahead and threw on an unused oe baby turtle bracelet clasp on. Sure it's not as nice looking but the extra length and adjustments make it more comfortable for me. Form follows function...


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I received my SPB313 yesterday. I definitely agree it’s a nice looking watch with a classic Seiko design. So far I’m happy with it, and appearance wise it was better than I was expecting. The accuracy of my 6R35 looked not so great (running really fast on my timegrapher), but these tend to slow down in my experience so I’ll wait to reserve judgement until the movement settles in. Here’s some of my initial thoughts after 24 hours of wear:
> 
> The Good:
> 
> ...


Looks great what do you prefer the spb143 or this ?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Mustang1972 said:


> Looks great what do you prefer the spb143 or this ?


No contest for me. SPB143 is the better watch.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> No contest for me. SPB143 is the better watch.


Thanks I ordered the SPB143 yesterday so should be here soon I paid £825 gbp from AD so around 25% off rrp. If I dont like can always flip at least didn't pay full retail 
Thanks for everyones help and advice


----------



## Speedtime (Jul 29, 2013)

My SPB317 came in the mail yesterday. Just some background and preliminary thoughts - 

*HISTORY *

In 2013, I bought a Gen1 Black Monster (SKX779K1) for $178 ordered from Amazon. It was the first purchase I made after getting a job as a summer associate at a law firm. As soon as I opened the box, I fell in love with that watch. I wore it everywhere as my only watch for years. I slept in it, I swam while wearing it, it was my go anywhere/do anything watch. I took the bar exam wearing that watch. 

About four years ago, I started thinking I wanted to semi-retire that piece and add a new diver/beater to the collection. I toyed with the idea of buying a SKX007, but never moved forward. Throughout the next couple years, I was looking at a Samurai, and planned that as the next piece. But after seeing one in person, I did not like it nearly as much. The area between the crystal and the dial was too “tall”, it had this weird “stadium” effect with the chapter ring.

About a year ago, I noticed I didn’t get as many screw turns on the crown on my Monster before it was fully screwed in. Worried about the threads becoming worn to the point where I would no longer be able to use the watch, and uncertain if that was something that could be fixed without replacing the case itself, I re-initiated my search for a successor. 

I eventually moved on to looking for an SRP777 Turtle, and settled on the King Turtle SRPE03/SBDY049 in late 2021/early 2022. I ordered one, found some pretty grotesque QC issues, and returned it. Did this two more times. Then I started looking for used ones where the owner could verify good alignment. Two more examples, both grossly misaligned (hour and minute hand way off - yikes!). 

Eventually a deal came up on the Mido Ocean Star 200 and I decided to get one - $400 brand new, on sale. I really liked that watch, but it didn’t capture the Seiko “magic” that the Monster had. Also…….the example I got had the hour and minute hand grossly misaligned. I plan to send it back to their local service center (about 45 minutes from me) to have that corrected and I’ll keep that watch. 

ANYWAY…….

*THE SPB317*

I found this model and decided to take a chance. Found one from a seller on Reddit and pulled the trigger, $700 shipped, brand new. 

I’ve been wearing it for a couple days so far. I REALLY like it. 

My thoughts:


It has that Seiko “magic”…….the classic turtle case shape, Seiko dial, etc. Really hard to explain, The aesthetics of the watch unmistakably tap into historically very recognizable design lineage.
The alignment appears to be very good. Hour vs. minute hand, date wheel inside the window, “chapter ring” (printed on the dial itself so not an issue). 
The stated case diameter is 41mm, and I have a 7-inch wrist. I was worried it was too small for my wrist, but after wearing it a while, I think it’s perfect. It is very slim on the wrist, it wears very well. It’s like a refined version of a Turtle, rather than a shrunken version. 
The rubber strap is excellent. The tang/keeper slides to the end of the extra strap length and stays in place. Very easy to wear. 
Lume is great. Typical Seiko lume.
The date function at 4:30 is fantastic. I think it looks so clean being color-matched to the dial and most importantly, being oriented parallel to the other text on the dial. Huge win there. I don’t know if I can go back to the white date wheel at 3:00 like the SPB143 has. 
The whole watch feels and looks very expensive. The shape of the crystal gives a depth to the dial, the crown operates very smoothly, bezel, etc. 
Accuracy seems okay. It’s running a bit fast, but we’ll see if that settles in. 
In sum: I fell in love with this one and I think I finally found the worthy successor to the black Monster. 

Maybe I’ll play around with some strap/bracelet combinations if anyone has some ideas. 


PICTURES!!!! -


http://imgur.com/a/2sIsglE


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Speedtime said:


> My SPB317 came in the mail yesterday. Just some background and preliminary thoughts -
> 
> *HISTORY *
> 
> ...


Props on sticking to a small watch collection. I buy just about everything I like now and have way too many watches. With the used prices of Monsters nowadays, I’d personally send that to a Seiko Service Center and get it fixed up and keep wearing it. Probably wouldn’t cost more than $200-$250.


----------



## Speedtime (Jul 29, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Props on sticking to a small watch collection. I buy just about everything I like now and have way too many watches. With the used prices of Monsters nowadays, I’d personally send that to a Seiko Service Center and get it fixed up and keep wearing it. Probably wouldn’t cost more than $200-$250.


My watch collection isn't small necessarily, but I try to minimize it as best I can by not buying every single watch that suits my fancy. I buy about one, maybe two watches a year. I have a Hamilton "Cooper," two Glycine GMT's, a Raymond Weil Parsifal (law school graduation gift), a Rodina SS (Nomos homage), a Farer Stanhope, the Seiko Monster and Mido Ocean Star, and maybe a couple others I'm forgetting. 

Do you think that the Seiko service center would be able to do anything about the crown? It only gets above 3/4 rotation once the threads catch until it's locked. My understanding is that there's no separate crown tube that can be replaced, but if I could send it to a trustworthy place where they could take care of that issue and give it the regular service/check seals that it's probable due for, I'd do that. It just has such sentimental value that I'm afraid to send it off anywhere.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Speedtime said:


> My watch collection isn't small necessarily, but I try to minimize it as best I can by not buying every single watch that suits my fancy. I buy about one, maybe two watches a year. I have a Hamilton "Cooper," two Glycine GMT's, a Raymond Weil Parsifal (law school graduation gift), a Rodina SS (Nomos homage), a Farer Stanhope, the Seiko Monster and Mido Ocean Star, and maybe a couple others I'm forgetting.
> 
> Do you think that the Seiko service center would be able to do anything about the crown? It only gets above 3/4 rotation once the threads catch until it's locked. My understanding is that there's no separate crown tube that can be replaced, but if I could send it to a trustworthy place where they could take care of that issue and give it the regular service/check seals that it's probable due for, I'd do that. It just has such sentimental value that I'm afraid to send it off anywhere.


I’m not sure either if the crown is part of the case or the crown tube is replaceable. I suspect it may be a new case that is required as you suggest. Seiko gives you a breakdown of all the servicing costs once they inspect the watch for your approval before they work on the watch. Their full service price includes all the new gaskets and seals ($118 for a 7S26 or $156 for a 4R36). So you could try send it in and at worst case you only spent money on the shipping there and back? If they can fix it you could probably get another 10-20 years out of it for only a few hundred dollars. For me it would be worth it on an old Seiko monster, but maybe not worth it for everyone.

You can see what’s included in the Seiko service and the price for each caliber here:






Serviceprice - SeikoServiceCenter
 






www.seikoserviceusa.com


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Speedtime said:


> My SPB317 came in the mail yesterday. Just some background and preliminary thoughts -
> 
> *HISTORY *
> 
> ...


Looks great I got a quote on the 317 then last minute ordered the spb143 I still fancy this one as well 😀 do you think it has the charm of the full size turtles and willards or do you think the reduced size loses that cushion style case a little if you know what I mean.


----------



## Speedtime (Jul 29, 2013)

Mustang1972 said:


> Looks great I got a quote on the 317 then last minute ordered the spb143 I still fancy this one as well 😀 do you think it has the charm of the full size turtles and willards or do you think the reduced size loses that cushion style case a little if you know what I mean.


It's different, but I think it absolutely has that turtle cushion style charm. It's very hard to explain. The SPB317 is a cleaner, higher-end feel the the Turtles I've tried on. In some ways I like it better. In other ways, the original Turtle still has the purest form of that design aesthetic. 

I'll put it this way......if you like the Turtles, you'll love the SPB317. I think I would still want to get the SRP777 or the SRPE03 if I could find one with perfect alignment. But I'm really not feeling that itch as strongly since I got the 317. I think I prefer it to the SRP03.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Speedtime said:


> It's different, but I think it absolutely has that turtle cushion style charm. It's very hard to explain. The SPB317 is a cleaner, higher-end feel the the Turtles I've tried on. In some ways I like it better. In other ways, the original Turtle still has the purest form of that design aesthetic.
> 
> I'll put it this way......if you like the Turtles, you'll love the SPB317. I think I would still want to get the SRP777 or the SRPE03 if I could find one with perfect alignment. But I'm really not feeling that itch as strongly since I got the 317. I think I prefer it to the SRP03.


So basically if you want a more good looking diver get the spb143 but if love turtle design and Seiko herritage get the 317. But room for both in the collection  I wasn't keen on the turtles from pictures until I saw in shop window now I love them and the shape is iconic and instantly recognizable. They look so comfortable as well


----------



## Speedtime (Jul 29, 2013)

Mustang1972 said:


> So basically if you want a more good looking diver get the spb143 but if love turtle design and Seiko herritage get the 317. But room for both in the collection  I wasn't keen on the turtles from pictures until I saw in shop window now I love them and the shape is iconic and instantly recognizable. They look so comfortable as well


Personally I'm partial to the 317 over the 143. But the 143 is without a doubt the more conservative, versatile, "standard" option that will appeal to more people. 

I used to not like the turtle shape but one day it just "clicked" for me. And yes it is so damn comfortable on the wrist.

By the way, great username. I have a 1991 and 2021 Mustangs


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm having a few QC issues with my spb143 as in another post not sure if im being too fussy 🤣.
Would love a 317 though
After the 143 though might be my last Seiko ... they must be losing customers over their QC.
I don't actually have a mustang I live in the UK and not common here. I just love them 1 day maybe...


----------



## axnjackson (Mar 12, 2014)

Let me start by saying I really enjoy my spb317. I think it is a nice homage to the original while being different enough to be fine on its own. However.....it started out keeping good time but now it's losing about 40 seconds a day on a full wind after a few weeks of 24/7 usage. Also, rotor noise is quite discernible-it wasn't at first. I've had other 6r15 movements in the past with no issues. I think I got a dud this time.
One characteristic of the 6105-8000 that I'd like to see on this version is the distortion from the crystal. The spb317 has almost none of the sublime distortion of the original. I really enjoy the distortion on the original 6105-8000 and 6105-8020's. 
I don't really have the time or money to track down a good example of the original so I'd like to make my spb317 better. Is there a better movement I could purchase that would replace 6r15 without a fit issue? I'd be willing to pay for a superior movement. If not, who would be a good choice to send to for a movement servicing? I want a watchmaker who will tear the movement down and service with the appropriate amount of lubrication as I've read that Seiko drowns the 6r15 in lube.
I'd also like the same watchmaker to replace the crystal with a nice bevelled crystal that mimics the original crystal. I'm sure the watch is too new for anyone to have made a nice crystal for it but just in case.....
Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

axnjackson said:


> Let me start by saying I really enjoy my spb317. I think it is a nice homage to the original while being different enough to be fine on its own. However.....it started out keeping good time but now it's losing about 40 seconds a day on a full wind after a few weeks of 24/7 usage. Also, rotor noise is quite discernible-it wasn't at first. I've had other 6r15 movements in the past with no issues. I think I got a dud this time.
> One characteristic of the 6105-8000 that I'd like to see on this version is the distortion from the crystal. The spb317 has almost none of the sublime distortion of the original. I really enjoy the distortion on the original 6105-8000 and 6105-8020's.
> I don't really have the time or money to track down a good example of the original so I'd like to make my spb317 better. Is there a better movement I could purchase that would replace 6r15 without a fit issue? I'd be willing to pay for a superior movement. If not, who would be a good choice to send to for a movement servicing? I want a watchmaker who will tear the movement down and service with the appropriate amount of lubrication as I've read that Seiko drowns the 6r15 in lube.
> I'd also like the same watchmaker to replace the crystal with a nice bevelled crystal that mimics the original crystal. I'm sure the watch is too new for anyone to have made a nice crystal for it but just in case.....
> Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


With that time keeping could you not send it in for repair under warranty? 
I was going to get the 317 then last minute changed to 143 and have had a few QC issues. After I ordered 143 I was going to also consider getting the 317 as well. I don't think ill be bothering now with Seiko anymore unless its a Seiko5 etc for 200 or less.
I love and hate the SPB143 at the same time if the niggles not present would love it.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Mustang1972 said:


> With that time keeping could you not send it in for repair under warranty?
> I was going to get the 317 then last minute changed to 143 and have had a few QC issues. After I ordered 143 I was going to also consider getting the 317 as well. I don't think ill be bothering now with Seiko anymore unless its a Seiko5 etc for 200 or less.
> I love and hate the SPB143 at the same time if the niggles not present would love it.


Hey, don’t let the bad experience deter you from getting a great watch. In my experience, Seiko is either fantastic or a pile of dookie. Don’t settle and return the bad QC one til you get a right one. My first PADI turtle was misaligned hunk of crap that was over 30sec fast per day. Second one is aligned and consistent 2-3spd.
I was going to steer you towards 317, but you made your mind up by then. I got mine with QC already done by a member of Seiko/Citizen site… only worn few times, still had some plastic on. Bezel alignment all good, +3 sec this WEEK! To put it in a perspective, I just traded my ceramic Sub and I don’t miss it as much. This Seiko makes me want to get a pre ceramic one when I can find a clean full set. Till then, this will do.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Mustang1972 said:


> With that time keeping could you not send it in for repair under warranty?
> I was going to get the 317 then last minute changed to 143 and have had a few QC issues. After I ordered 143 I was going to also consider getting the 317 as well. I don't think ill be bothering now with Seiko anymore unless its a Seiko5 etc for 200 or less.
> I love and hate the SPB143 at the same time if the niggles not present would love it.


😅 we did warn you in the thread. Seiko divers are great when they're £200-300... but when you start spending more than £800, £900, £1000... all the cute, charming, cheap flaws become unacceptable. loose tolerances, bad movements, misalignments, etc etc.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Msiekierski said:


> Hey, don’t let the bad experience deter you from getting a great watch. In my experience, Seiko is either fantastic or a pile of dookie. Don’t settle and return the bad QC one til you get a right one. My first PADI turtle was misaligned hunk of crap that was over 30sec fast per day. Second one is aligned and consistent 2-3spd.
> I was going to steer you towards 317, but you made your mind up by then. I got mine with QC already done by a member of Seiko/Citizen site… only worn few times, still had some plastic on. Bezel alignment all good, +3 sec this WEEK! To put it in a perspective, I just traded my ceramic Sub and I don’t miss it as much. This Seiko makes me want to get a pre ceramic one when I can find a clean full set. Till then, this will do.
> View attachment 17059377


That looks great ! They know how to make a good looking watch.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

coconutpolygon said:


> 😅 we did warn you in the thread. Seiko divers are great when they're £200-300... but when you start spending more than £800, £900, £1000... all the cute, charming, cheap flaws become unacceptable. loose tolerances, bad movements, misalignments, etc etc.


You did and I got bit 🤣🤣🤣 learnt for myself


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything about Uncle Seiko working on endlinks for this case? Would love to fit it to a brushed oyster style bracelet.


----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Msiekierski said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Uncle Seiko working on endlinks for this case? Would love to fit it to a brushed oyster style bracelet.


Ahh it’s all I want for Christmas…. I’ve emailed them and they said what they said to others here, it’s “on their radar…” Guess for now I’ll just enjoy mine on this lovely TROPIC strap


----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Chrisg18 said:


> Ahh it’s all I want for Christmas…. I’ve emailed them and they said what they said to others here, it’s “on their radar…” Guess for now I’ll just enjoy mine on this lovely TROPIC strap


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Chrisg18 said:


> Ahh it’s all I want for Christmas…. I’ve emailed them and they said what they said to others here, it’s “on their radar…” Guess for now I’ll just enjoy mine on this lovely TROPIC strap


Lol, at least it’s on their radar… wonder if we should all start inquiring, so they know there is actual interest. I had it on rubber, artem sailcloth, leather…think I’d park it on a well dialed in bracelet if I could. Not a huge fan of the bracelet that the other variants come with look wise.


----------



## chadrheaume10 (11 mo ago)

Would the bracelets from the 143 or 151* fit?*


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Good morning


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

chadrheaume10 said:


> Would the bracelets from the 143 or 151* fit?*


I was wondering that myself! Anyone has a 62mas or similar? the opening looks similar, I wonder on the thickness though…


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Uncle GL831?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Uncle GL831?


Yes it is. I've got several of them.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I like this case, just waiting for some new colour options.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I like this case, just waiting for some new colour options.


I've wanted a white dial from Seiko and this was the best looking one so far.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I've wanted a white dial from Seiko and this was the best looking one so far.


I like how the black indice surrounds and handset pops more on black rubber.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

fluence4 said:


> Just get the marinemaster claps. It costs around 150 and it's amazing


What's the amazingness of marinemasters' clasps? They are utterly thick and long (owner of a SBDX017 here).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I like how the black indice surrounds and handset pops more on black rubber.


I thought the same, but they're actually chrome but look black at times.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Put this on for the first time in a while and it’s every bit as nice to wear as I remember. Love to see the white dial in real life.


----------



## chadrheaume10 (11 mo ago)

I bought the white dial 313 and for me there is not enough contrast between the dial and the indices. Not to compare it with a Rolex Explorer11 but that is an example of a good contrast, to me. Also, the one I received did not work. I probably would have kept the white dial if it worked, but over time would have not liked it enough to keep long term. That is what happened with the Baltic Aquascape white dial. Not enough contrast. I have ordered a black dial 317. The size and shape are really nice for smaller wrists. I did not like the spb143. It did not fit my wrist good. Also, proportionally the bezel is too wide. This is hopefully going to be the first 41mm dive watch I wear long term. I don't even wear 40mm dive watches any more. Nice to see Seiko making smaller dive watches. Also, I dont have to take the shine off the case or bezel. All brushed, and if there has to be a date, this is better than taking up the 3 position, killing the simitry.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think this iteration is pretty nice.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

chadrheaume10 said:


> I bought the white dial 313 and for me there is not enough contrast between the dial and the indices. Not to compare it with a Rolex Explorer11 but that is an example of a good contrast, to me. Also, the one I received did not work. I probably would have kept the white dial if it worked, but over time would have not liked it enough to keep long term. That is what happened with the Baltic Aquascape white dial. Not enough contrast. I have ordered a black dial 317. The size and shape are really nice for smaller wrists. I did not like the spb143. It did not fit my wrist good. Also, proportionally the bezel is too wide. This is hopefully going to be the first 41mm dive watch I wear long term. I don't even wear 40mm dive watches any more. Nice to see Seiko making smaller dive watches. Also, I dont have to take the shine off the case or bezel. All brushed, and if there has to be a date, this is better than taking up the 3 position, killing the simitry.


To each his own. I find the white dial extremely legible, even in low light when the lume has worn down. Probably you'll like the black dial more though!



Galaga said:


> I like how the black indice surrounds and handset pops more on black rubber.


I've got the black Uncle GL831 on mine sometimes too. I'm actually thinking of picking up the gray version because I think it would would suit the 313 too.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

have a grey gl831 for the 313...i like it but wear the bracelet more often than not.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I think this iteration is pretty nice.


I like this one as well.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Vintage “racing” leather till I get a bracelet that matches…


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

New SPB333 coming in Jan 2023. I don’t usually like textured dials but this one is super.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Buellrider said:


> New SPB333 coming in Jan 2023. I don’t usually like textured dials but this one is super.
> 
> View attachment 17094654


Oh, you are a bad man. I was perfectly happy with just 1. Till now.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> New SPB333 coming in Jan 2023. I don’t usually like textured dials but this one is super.


That's the one for me. Unlike the other three Save the Ocean's, this one is "limited edition" as opposed to "special edition".


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got a 317. For anyone interested in a size comparison, here it is next to my other Seikos. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Edit: Oops sorry, didn't see the post above...

Posted in the "Upcoming Seiko" thread:

Hands-On Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean Limited Edition SPB333


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

mb16610 said:


> Just got a 317. For anyone interested in a size comparison, here it is next to my other Seikos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the SPB317 compare to the SBP153 on the wrist in your experience? My wrist is just under 6.5" (very flat) and I can't decide on which one to get. I like the Willard because it's just different but the SPB317 is slimmer, lighter and just has that classic/vintage look to it. Also, is the lume a different color between the two? The SBP317 looks like it has stark white lume where the SPB153 looks like it has a bit of warmth to the lume.


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

pikers said:


> How does the SPB317 compare to the SBP153 on the wrist in your experience? My wrist is just under 6.5" (very flat) and I can't decide on which one to get. I like the Willard because it's just different but the SPB317 is slimmer, lighter and just has that classic/vintage look to it. Also, is the lume a different color between the two? The SBP317 looks like it has stark white lume where the SPB153 looks like it has a bit of warmth to the lume.


It definitely wears thinner than the SPB153. I have a 7.5” wrist and to be honest, the SPB317 and SPB147 “fit” me a little better because of the longer lug to lug.

You’re correct, the lume markers on the 317 are definitely whiter than the 153. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone here own both the 317 and 315? Has anyone seen both at the same time in person? Is it true the 315 gilt dial is a very dark flat gray vs the black grain one on the 317?

Thanks,
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Now all they need to do is that textured dial in ice blue…😍


----------



## JPM (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, I've been somewhat out of the watch game for a quite a while, and all of the sudden I bought 4 seiko divers and a citizen diver this year.

I just got my spb 317. Wow!!!! It is perfect....and this is coming from a long time seiko diver person. I have a big collection of 6309s, a 6306, 6105, marine master, tuna, etc. I never really had an interest in the 6105-8000, so I wasn't sure if I'd like this purchase, but hot damn! It went straight onto an uncle seiko waffle right out of the box. I am the biggest 6309/6306 fan, so I wasn't looking for a smaller watch on the wrist.

The details are amazing, especially the second hand, dial indices, hour and minute hands, case shape, bezel, sapphire. 

I know I'm dating myself, but I'm glad seiko got the message and is using sapphire instead of Hardex. Further dating myself, I kind of shocked at seiko (separate topic) for : discontinuing the SKX diver series (damn, I didn't get a 173), going more upscale in general (ok, not a bad thing in general), and reissuing all these vintage divers (maybe too many limited editions, and versions). I'm not a fan of calling the 6309/6306s "turtles" lol


I have this watch on heavy rotation with SPB 143, citizen fugu, and MKII Milsub


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

JPM said:


> Wow, I've been somewhat out of the watch game for a quite a while, and all of the sudden I bought 4 seiko divers and a citizen diver this year.
> 
> I just got my spb 317. Wow!!!! It is perfect....and this is coming from a long time seiko diver person. I have a big collection of 6309s, a 6306, 6105, marine master, tuna, etc. I never really had an interest in the 6105-8000, so I wasn't sure if I'd like this purchase, but hot damn! It went straight onto an uncle seiko waffle right out of the box. I am the biggest 6309/6306 fan, so I wasn't looking for a smaller watch on the wrist.
> 
> ...


How does the 317 compare to the 317 size wise ?


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Mustang1972 said:


> How does the 317 compare to the 317 size wise ?


Was that a typo?


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

JPM said:


> Wow, I've been somewhat out of the watch game for a quite a while, and all of the sudden I bought 4 seiko divers and a citizen diver this year.
> 
> I just got my spb 317. Wow!!!! It is perfect....and this is coming from a long time seiko diver person. I have a big collection of 6309s, a 6306, 6105, marine master, tuna, etc. I never really had an interest in the 6105-8000, so I wasn't sure if I'd like this purchase, but hot damn! It went straight onto an uncle seiko waffle right out of the box. I am the biggest 6309/6306 fan, so I wasn't looking for a smaller watch on the wrist.
> 
> ...


How do you like the milsub? It’s 22mm lugs, right?


----------



## JPM (Aug 5, 2007)

Msiekierski said:


> How do you like the milsub? It’s 22mm lugs, right?


Yes the Milsub is 22mm. Its literally a perfect watch...based on an unobtainable watch lol.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Msiekierski said:


> Was that a typo?


Yes 🤣 I meant 317 vs 143


----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

Mustang1972 said:


> How does the 317 compare to the 317 size wise ?


I own both an IMO, the 143 wears taller and quite heavier. I compared both on an original Tropic strap, which tappers quite a bit, and found the 143 flopped around, whereas the 317 stays in place.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

JPM said:


> Yes the Milsub is 22mm. Its literally a perfect watch...based on an unobtainable watch lol.


I love Bill’s interpretations for both milsub and seamaster 300. Just wish it was 20mm lugs


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Heady Topper said:


> I own both an IMO, the 143 wears taller and quite heavier. I compared both on an original Tropic strap, which tappers quite a bit, and found the 143 flopped around, whereas the 317 stays in place.


So what watch is your favourite from what I can see the 143 looks nicer and more versatile but the 317 is nicer to wear. Do you think the same, do you plan on keeping both ?


----------



## JPM (Aug 5, 2007)

I find the 143 and 317 both wear very well for me on my 7 in wrist. No complaints. Since they are two different case styles, comparing is like comparing apples and oranges. I prefer the 6105/pillow style shape though of the 317. Looking at them side by side, I like the traditional seiko dive style of the 317. The 143 is no slouch either, and I like the sheen of the grey dial. I'm just not a big 62MAS guy, so hence I lean towards the 317. 

Thank you seiko for making putting drilled lugs on both watches for the hardcore watch enthusiasts. 

I don't have any size problems with either watch, nor do I detect any height or weight issues for me. When I put on my MM300, then we can see and feel much greater height and weight. 

Overall, I dig both watches a lot and I'm wearing them in daily rotation.


----------



## JPM (Aug 5, 2007)

Msiekierski said:


> I love Bill’s interpretations for both milsub and seamaster 300. Just wish it was 20mm lugs


22mm is good! It makes the bracelets good sized. I wear it on bracelet only now. I have some 22mm bracelets for my SKX watches and they fit nicel, its just that I'm rubber strap guy mostly on those watches.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

JPM said:


> 22mm is good! It makes the bracelets good sized. I wear it on bracelet only now. I have some 22mm bracelets for my SKX watches and they fit nicel, its just that I'm rubber strap guy mostly on those watches.


I personally have a mental block with 22mm. Most of my watches are 20mm lugs, with a PAM being an odd one at 24mm. But somehow that doesn’t bother me. I do have a PADI turtle and hate that it’s 22mm. Don’t know why. But I do love the look of milsub, just. wish it was true to the OG dimensions.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice to see on a strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> New SPB333 coming in Jan 2023. I don’t usually like textured dials but this one is super.
> 
> View attachment 17094654





Msiekierski said:


> Oh, you are a bad man. I was perfectly happy with just 1. Till now.


I know. I couldn’t resist, so I preordered one today.


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

On paper the SKX is larger, but in person not so much. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

According to USPS tracking a certain limited edition slim is arriving later today...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats! I can’t wait to get mine.

Looks a little underwhelming in pictures. How is it IRL?

Also, how did you get it so fast. AD I ordered from won’t ship until release date of 1/13/23.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> Congrats! I can’t wait to get mine.
> Looks a little underwhelming in pictures. How is it IRL?
> Also, how did you get it so fast. AD I ordered from won’t ship until release date of 1/13/23.


I'm not satisfied with my pictures. Looks better when on the wrist with some motion. 
AD I ordered from had them in stock and with a 15% discount.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Saw the 333 at the AD today. Under indoor harsh lighting dial looks to be more silver than white.

I have to agree with above poster this one looks way better in real life. Or could be my crappy phone cam/photo skills...


----------



## oveman (Aug 23, 2018)

I never understood Seiko's policy of pairing the bracelet with the different dials. I would love to buy the black dial SPB317 on the new 5-link bracelet, I think it matches the case perfectly and the all-brushed finish looks stunning. But of course that model only comes on the rubber strap.

Do you guys know if I can purchase the bracelet separately? The gilt and white dial ones just don't speak to me, there's something about that matte black dial that works really well on a tool watch like this. Thanks!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I priced one shortly after picking up my SPB317 months ago, Masters in Time had the OEM bracelet listed at $285US. They no longer have it on their site, maybe temporarily out of stock.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Slant said:


> Saw the 333 at the AD today. Under indoor harsh lighting dial looks to be more silver than white.
> 
> I have to agree with above poster this one looks way better in real life. Or could be my crappy phone cam/photo skills...


That nato that comes with it is awesome. I’d definitely cut the keeper tab off and wear it on that nato.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


That looks perfect! 
I never understood why people wear Seiko divers on bracelets (or for that matter any diver other than a Submariner, but especially Seikos). 
They look miles better on natos & rubber straps.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Iron swan said:


> That looks perfect!
> I never understood why people wear Seiko divers on bracelets (or for that matter any diver other than a Submariner, but especially Seikos).
> They look miles better on natos & rubber straps.


Thanks and I agree, but don't mind the bracelet occasionally.


----------



## oveman (Aug 23, 2018)

impalass said:


> I priced one shortly after picking up my SPB317 months ago, Masters in Time had the OEM bracelet listed at $285US. They no longer have it on their site, maybe temporarily out of stock.


Thanks. Wow, quite pricey, but I think I would still get it if I could find one.


----------



## oveman (Aug 23, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> I never understood why people wear Seiko divers on bracelets (or for that matter any diver other than a Submariner, but especially Seikos).
> They look miles better on natos & rubber straps.


I agree they look better on Natos, in fact, I think the vast majority of divers will look better on Natos. For me it's the practicality of the bracelet -- it's a lot easier to put on and take off a watch on a bracelet -- and the fact that all Natos I've tried were uncomfortable in the summer, always causing me a rash. I will however still use a nato if the alternative is a bad bracelet. But these Seiko reissues, starting with the SPB143 that I own, have really decent bracelets. The diashield coating is surprisingly effective, with only minor scuffs barely visible after daily wear. And the one of these slim turtles looks just stunning. Personal taste, of course.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

tighthams said:


> View attachment 17112185
> 
> View attachment 17112187


Perfection! That’s the rubber strap I plan to get for mine when I get my SPB317. 
If I’m not mistaken, this Hershey bar strap was what the original 6105-8000’s came with.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Iron swan said:


> Perfection! That’s the rubber strap I plan to get for mine when I get my SPB317.
> If I’m not mistaken, this Hershey bar strap was what the original 6105-8000’s came with.


thanks!


----------



## chadrheaume10 (11 mo ago)

JPM said:


> I find the 143 and 317 both wear very well for me on my 7 in wrist. No complaints. Since they are two different case styles, comparing is like comparing apples and oranges. I prefer the 6105/pillow style shape though of the 317. Looking at them side by side, I like the traditional seiko dive style of the 317. The 143 is no slouch either, and I like the sheen of the grey dial. I'm just not a big 62MAS guy, so hence I lean towards the 317.
> 
> Thank you seiko for making putting drilled lugs on both watches for the hardcore watch enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


Will the bracelet from the 143 fit on the 317?


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

jswing said:


> I waited to get my 317 today to respond. I already have an SPB143 to compare it to. You're not wrong in some respects. The 143 is more refined than the 317, with it's beautiful sunburst dial and nicely finished brushed/polished case. The 143s bezel is a bit more upscale being brushed steel vs aluminum. But it really depends on what you're looking for. I love my 143, but I also really like this 317. It feels like a watch I can do anything with, and it'll only look better with some character. As for pricing it doesn't feel overpriced to me, and it's definitely several steps above an SKX. Bottom line is to me both the 143 and 317 are excellent modern interpretations of classic vintage Seikos and while the 143 is a bit more upscale, they don't really feel that far apart to me in terms of value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Hi how do the 143 and 317 compare now you have had them for several months do you wear them both the same?


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Trying the 317 out on a new tropic strap


----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

Mpnunes said:


> Trying the 317 out on a new tropic strap
> View attachment 17130549


Best combo I’ve found so far!


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

mb16610 said:


> On paper the SKX is larger, but in person not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I correct in observing that the SKX has a inward sloping case and the SPB317 is slab sided?


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

SkxRobbie said:


> Am I correct in observing that the SKX has a inward sloping case and the SPB317 is slab sided?


The “slab” portion is thin, then slopes down as well.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Vintage vibes today…


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

Msiekierski said:


> The “slab” portion is thin, then slopes down as well.


Ok thanks for clarification 
The sloped case is a big reason that Seiko divers wear so well


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

SkxRobbie said:


> Ok thanks for clarification
> The sloped case is a big reason that Seiko divers wear so well


Hope this helps… it wears beautifully.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

This watch was my favorite Seiko addition last year. The only thing that stops me short of saying my SPB313 is a forever kind of keeper is that they might get me with one of these LEs. That gray bezel STO one is excellent.


----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just incase anyone was wondering (maybe its just me) but the spb333 is more silver.


----------



## collector8400 (Aug 24, 2007)

Any update on oyster bracelet this year …zzz


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I just received my SBDC111 “Captain Willard” Green a few hours ago from Gnomon Watches.
What a stunner it is in person! My first SBDC and it won’t be my last!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

That’s a Willard. This thread is about the 6R35 slim Turtles. The slim turtles have different dials and no ugly bulge on the crown side.

Your SBDC111 belongs in this thread: **** Seiko Prospex SPB151/153 "Captain...


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> That’s a Willard. This thread is about the 6R35 slim Turtles. The slim turtles have different dials and no ugly bulge on the crown side.
> 
> Your SBDC111 belongs in this thread: **** Seiko Prospex SPB151/153 "Captain...


You could have just pointed him to the right place without projecting your points on aesthetics of his watch. No need for that.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Back to regular scheduled programming


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> That’s a Willard. This thread is about the 6R35 slim Turtles. The slim turtles have different dials and no ugly bulge on the crown side.
> 
> Your SBDC111 belongs in this thread: **** Seiko Prospex SPB151/153 "Captain...


Wow, sorry I posted in the wrong place! The title of this thread includes SBDC1xx so I thought that included my SBDC111.


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Msiekierski said:


> You could have just pointed him to the right place without projecting your points on aesthetics of his watch. No need for that.


Thanks 🙏🏻, I’m new on the Seiko area on WUS! I thought my SBDC111 was part of this thread, my bad.


----------



## Scotes (Nov 2, 2011)

As it's been asked and I wanted to know as well I'll just leave this here... The bracelet on its own looks to be about $294 at Masters in Time. Seiko part #M11V113H0. Currently out of stock. Searching the web this appears to be the only place to get it.



https://www.mastersintime.com/seiko-prospex-stainless-steel-bracelet-m11v113h0.htm



Personally I'd love to see this in the same dark blue that my SDBA003 is in but now that I've found the bracelet may be compelled to pick up the black dial version.


----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thought I’d share:

Just got a few items from Larry at Uncle seiko and asked about the end links for the slim turtle, he said he hasn’t even seen a prototype and so probably will be late march-April when there’s something.

And with regards to the OEM bracelet from the spb313-315, this is what seiko got back to me with:








Haven’t actually called yet, so don’t know how long they’ll quote, but probably a while to get them I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

